# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CanardPC 214 : 6 pages sur Deus Ex 3

## lokideath

Il est minuit passé, la Terre tourne toujours, (Boulon est allé se coucher ?  ::ninja:: ) il est temps d'ouvrir le topic !




*En test :* 
Alpha Protocol
Eschalon Book 2
Split/Second
SBK X Superbike World Championship
Sam & Max : The Tomb of Sammum-Mak
M.U.D.TV
Dragon Age Origins : Darkspawn Chronicles
Hegemony - Philip of Macedon

*A venir :*
Deus Ex (3) : Human Revolution (en exclusivité dans votre canard préféré !)
Gothic 4
Two Worlds 2
Blacklight

*En console :*
God of War 3
Alan Wake

Et en bonus une interview de Mode7 (Frozen Synapse) et un billet d'humeur du grand iPad le Fou. 


Y a du lourd.

----------


## znokiss

Je copyright quand même pour l'accroche _enlarge your Deus-Ex_ qui traine depuis un bail dans ma signature.  :tired:  Mais je vais être bon prince, ça vous coûtera seulement un abonnement. De 2 ans. 

Ayaa, blagues à part, les couv' déchirent de plus en plus. On est bien loin de la forme "Linux-Haxxorz-mag" qu'on a pu voir avant. Vous devriez gagner en visibilité. Enfin, j'espère.

----------


## Akodo

D'habitude je traine un peu avant d'aller acheter le mag', pas cette fois je crois  :Bave: .

----------


## M.Rick75

Croisement des dimensions entre les differents topics:



> Possible...
> On aurait pas fait cette couv' là si le jeu nous avait pas beaucoup plus.


Il n'y a pas qu'Ackboo qui a vu le jeu?
Y a peut-être plus de précision en lisant l'article, j'ai fait que feuilleter et lire des trucs en diagonales (ce qui n'est pas fastoche).

----------


## Brainkite

Comme je n'ai pas lu CPC214, je n'ai pas envie de jouer à Frozen Synapse, donc qui est-ce qui veut ne pas acheter une double-licence avec moi pour 9€ chacun?

Si non l'article sur Deus Ex 3 m'a fait vibré comme pas possible. 
Par contre dans l'article, ça parle un peut du design de l'univers qui a l'aire juste mortel et il est dit que c'est un peut inspiré de Blade Runner. Vous rigolez!? Quand on regarde le images, on a juste l'impression qu'ils ont pris les dessinateurs du studio, et qu'ils les ont enfermé dans une salle de projection isolée en mode orange mécanique en leur passant le blueray de Blade Runner en boucle.
Le résultat est magnifique et ça donne envie comme pas possible, mais il faut reconnaitre que c'est repompé à mort.

En tout cas ça fait plaisir des CPC avec des couvertures aussi classes. 
Ca donne envide de les conserver précieusement. Notamment je me suis acheté un double du CPC sur Stalker COP avec 15/10.

Si non j'ai été déçu par l'article sur l'iPad, c'est aucunement de l'analyse, c'est du défoulement qui ne fait qu'enfoncer des portes grandes ouvertes. Dommage.

En tout cas ce numéro 214 poutre comme c'est pas permis

----------


## half

> Si non j'ai été déçu par l'article sur l'iPad, c'est aucunement de l'analyse, c'est du défoulement qui ne fait qu'enfoncer des portes grandes ouvertes. Dommage.


Bein c'est un billet d'humeur plus qu'un test je crois que la difference se citue la.

----------


## Brainkite

> Bein c'est un billet d'humeur plus qu'un test je crois que la difference se citue la.


certe

----------


## Darkath

> citue


 :WTF: 


Sinon bah demain je me jette sur le premier marchand de journaux qui croise ma route

----------


## lokideath

Half parle sa propre langue, on ne critique pas !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ok donc l'asocial qui guettait le changement de journée pour ouvrir le topic en premier, c'est Lokideath  :tired: 

Chouette numéro sinon. L'article sur Deus Ex3 fait bien baver. Par contre Ackboo n'a pas vu ou eu d'infos concernant la taille des niveaux ? C'était un des principaux reproches sur Deus Ex 2, ça serait bien que ce soit corrigé. Et Thief 4  :Bave: 
En tout cas les screens sont magnifiques, on sent qu'il y a vraiment un putain de travail sur le design, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Tiens pas de test de Red Dead au final ?  ::huh:: 

Bon sinon je cours l'acheter dès que j'ai fini mon pti déj.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Oh oui un test D'Eschalon ! Vais aller me chercher ça chez mon crémier tout à l'heure.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Reçu hier !!!  ::lol:: 

Y a plus qu'à attendre la pause déjeuner.

----------


## Erokh

la news sur Namco-Bandai, avec le coup des jeux trop chers machin... bein putain ça fait peur!
Je suis pas du tout un gros joueur, mais j'espère que ça n'arrivera jamais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

EN même temps les jeux durent déjà 5H  ::P:

----------


## Belhoriann

Wouayy heureusement que je ne suis pas allé l'acheter avant d'aller au labo sinon je n'aurais même pas regretté de ne rien foutre !
Excellente couv', contenu d'exception, c'est un grand numéro. Et si en plus Deus Ex 3 est réussi... J'en ai des frissons  ::cry:: 
Merci !

----------


## Galactica

> L'article sur Deus Ex3 fait bien baver. Par contre Ackboo n'a pas vu ou eu d'infos concernant la taille des niveaux ? C'était un des principaux reproches sur Deus Ex 2, ça serait bien que ce soit corrigé.


Etant donné que l'exigüité des niveaux étaient dû à l'adaptation du jeu aux capacité console de l'époque, cette crainte n'a plus de raison d'être aujourd'hui.

----------


## Mephisto

Omagad omagad omagad omagad.  :Bave:  Cette couv'  ::wub:: 

J'aurais mon numéro dans une petite heure, le cas contraire, le libraire va perdre un client, et un oeil. N'empêche cet artwork, bon ou pas, ce Deus Ex 3 à l'air comme le dit Cacao, d'avoir une putain d'identité visuelle (enfin je kiffe l'artwork  ::wub:: ).

----------


## Le Glaude

On sent un peu la ptite' touche japanisation pour le personnage (Barbe à la Snake, cheveux en batailles légèrement en arrière,...) mais sinon dans l'ensemble (et c'est le principal), cela à gravement la classe, couverture magnifique.  :B): 

D'ailleurs, petit point, je trouve que les couvertures des magazines vont crescendo en qualité et soin, cela se voit. On sent vraiment l'investissement et le temps passé, et ça, ça fait franchement plaisir à voir.  ::):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Pas trouvé par chez moi.  :Emo:

----------


## Narm

Les sondages ne sont pas activés ou il y a un problème au niveau de mon interface chaise-clavier ?  ::O: 

(ou est-ce un relent du coca d'Half  :tired:  ?)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pas encore activés, je peaufine les questions les enfants.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu peux faire la news d'abord coco ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## gripoil

Faites gaffe avec vos couvertures la classe, faut pas que ça tombe trop dans les tons de jaunes sinon ça va faire madworld le retour du reviens. (Moi j'l'aimais bien cette couv  :Emo:  )

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Bravo à Couly pour cette BD, y a longtemps que j'avais pas autant ri !

Merci m'sieur !

----------


## znokiss

La couv' Madworld, je l'aurais directement affiché dans ma chambre en format poster.

edit : au fait, est-ce qu'on pourra savoir par la suite si cette exclu et cette couv de toute beauté aura quelque peu boosté les ventes ? 

Nan parce que je me mets dans la peau d'un mec lambda qui connait pas le magajine, qui vient chercher son Chasse&Nectarine du mois, qui tombe sur le mag et vlan ! Telle la madeleine de Proust, les mots Deus-Ex éveilleront en lui un lointain souvenir du temps où il était gameur, et hop, il achète le mag.

Ça peut marcher, non ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais elle était classe mais bon c'était un jeu console :relancededébatdemerde:

Bon, je n'ai lu que le début et la fin. Mais bordel ça faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas autant marré sur les News. Si le reste est à l'avenant ça risque d'être un numéro culte (sans même parler de l'exclu qui me donne envie de relancer le jeu en suivant la signature de znokiss).

----------


## CapPaddy

> Tiens pas de test de Red Dead au final ?


Oui, c'est ce que je me disais. Mais il y a Alan Wake à la place aussi. Sûrement pour le 215 ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tiens pas de test de Red Dead au final ? 
> 
> Bon sinon je cours l'acheter dès que j'ai fini mon pti déj.





> Oui, c'est ce que je me disais. Mais il y a Alan Wake à la place aussi. Sûrement pour le 215 ?


Je suis tristesse, je suis désabusement, je suis désabonnement.  ::(:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Reçu hier (étrange qu'il arrive en avance pour les abonnés...  ::P:  ), dévoré hier soir.

Deus Ex 3  :Bave:

----------


## Came Yon

Oh mon jambon !
C'est bien simple, mon ptit coeur a fait un bond en voyant la couv du CPC chez ma vendeuse de journaux préférée (une femme à moustache  :Bave:  ::wub:: ).
Et puis le voyage en bus s'est résumé à regarder les images et masquer habilement un gonflement au niveau de l'entrejambe (effet conjugué du retour de Deus Ex et de la buraliste précitée ).
Reste plus qu'à lire les ptites lignes et racheter un 2ème numéro pour la postérité.

----------


## AtomicBondage

Le design de Deus Ex 3 est aussi bien inspiré de _Ghost in the Shell_, surtout le deuxième film, _Innocence_, où les tonalités dorées étaient bien dominantes aussi...



Il ne manque plus que le héros ait un clébard  :^_^:

----------


## Emualynk

> Il ne manque plus que le héros ait un clébard


Maintenant que tu viens de faire le rapprochement avec Batou, c'est vrai qu'il lui ressemble vachement, jusqu'à ses lunettes.

----------


## xheyther

Cette couverture est une incitation à la cigarette. C'est un scandale. :cherchelapetitebête:

----------


## darkgrievous

he's mine  ::lol:: 
Et si cela peut vous faire plaisir, son seul "concurrent" direct dans les rayonnage du relay d'où il provient, est console+.
Même les gros titres comme joystick/joypad sont relégués à l'étage en dessous.

Sinon que dire sur ce numéro si ce n'est que c'est beau  ::wub:: 

Rien à redire sur la bd de Couly qui à le mérite d'être plus "accessible" que les précédentes, un test d'alpha protocol qui pourrait m'attirer des ennuis avec mon banquier et une preview de Deus ex 3  :Bave: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Cette couverture est une incitation à la cigarette. C'est un scandale. :cherchelapetitebête:


Dis-donc mais c'est vrai, c'est stupéfiant que les comités de censure ne se soient pas fait plus entendre ! Je suis sûr que cette simple clope doit leur suffire pour faire passer le jeu en 18+  ::o: .

----------


## Momock

Chuis déçu par la surprise. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de vraiment surprenant, sorti de nulle part ou qu'on attendait plus et qui me ferai tomber de ma chaise le cul par terre, mais finalement c'est juste un jeu déjà annoncé depuis des plombes. Et on apprend rien de rassurant qui ferai penser que le jeu sera plus un Deus Ex qu'un Deus Ex 2 en plus. Enfin on verra bien...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et on apprend rien de rassurant qui ferai penser que le jeu sera plus un Deus Ex qu'un Deus Ex 2 en plus. Enfin on verra bien...


J'ai dû lire en étant salement influencé par l'optimisme car il m'a semblé que ce détail nous était répété sur six pages. Va falloir que je laisse reposer et que je relise à froid mais je suis quasiment sûr de ne pas avoir lu de travers.

----------


## Momock

Bah on nous dit qu'il y aura plusieurs solutions aux problèmes qu'on rencontre et des modifications qui changent la façon de jouer le perso. Dans Deus Ex 2 aussi. Donc pour l'instant, on sait rien de rassurant (pour moi en tout cas) De toute façon c'est le level design et le scénario qui feront que le jeu sera plus un DX 1 qu'un DX2, et pour savoir ça il faudra attendre un gros test bien complet de quelqu'un qui aura retourné le jeu dans tous les sens.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Cela dit je suis mal placé pour juger, je n'ai pas joué au 2. 
Mais je laisse le bénéfice du doute à Boulon, si ce Deus Ex avait ressemblé au deux il aurait violemment appuyé dessus.
Mais c'est sûr que s'il ne t'a pas convaincu, il y a peut-être une faiblesse dans son argumentaire (du genre que ça lui a paru tellement évident qu'il n'a pas assez forci le trait).

----------


## Akodo

Non mais un A Venir de 6 pages, c'est déjà un pas en avant vers le rassurage tout de même  :tired: .
Si le jeu avait l'air pourri on en aurait pas fait des caisses.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bah on nous dit qu'il y aura plusieurs solutions aux problèmes qu'on rencontre et des modifications qui changent la façon de jouer le perso. Dans Deus Ex 2 aussi. Donc pour l'instant, on sait rien de rassurant (pour moi en tout cas) De toute façon c'est le level design et le scénario qui feront que le jeu sera plus un DX 1 qu'un DX2, et pour savoir ça il faudra attendre un gros test bien complet de quelqu'un qui aura retourné le jeu dans tous les sens.


Momock dans :


Mais vous comprenez pas ?
Je sais pas lire.
On m'a jamais appris à lire. Personne m'a jamais appris à lire !

----------


## Crealkiller

> J'ai dû lire en étant salement influencé par l'optimisme car il m'a semblé que ce détail nous était répété sur six pages. Va falloir que je laisse reposer et que je relise à froid mais je suis quasiment sûr de ne pas avoir lu de travers.


J'ai du relire plusieurs fois aussi, mais en faite c'est bon, il s'est pas gouré  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Concernant Deus Ex 3, je vais faire simple : si il est mieux que DXIW et presque aussi bien que Deus Ex "Le Grand", la JCD biatch que je suis sera satisfaite.

----------


## lokideath

> Ok donc l'asocial qui guettait le changement de journée pour ouvrir le topic en premier, c'est Lokideath


 :B): 
Non je passais juste par là et j'ai vu une bande de malotrus qui squattaient le topic du 213. Et j'attends ma copie d'Alpha P, alors j'ai mes excuses !

----------


## Belhoriann

> Mais vous comprenez pas ?
> Je sais pas lire.
> On m'a jamais appris à lire. Personne m'a jamais appris à lire !


Non mais de toute façon un mec qui n'a même pas d'avatar est forcément un aigri  ::ninja:: 
Plus sérieusement Momock t'abuses un peu. C'est déjà énorme cette preview énorme sur un des jeux les plus attendu et redouté de l'année à venir.

----------


## Akodo

> Et on apprend rien de rassurant qui ferai penser que le jeu sera plus un Deus Ex qu'un Deus Ex 2 en plus. Enfin on verra bien...


Hop je viens d'acheter le mag et de lire l'article.
C'est officiel, faut que tu relises le machin.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PAr contre je suis d'accord avec Momock: la "surprise" n'en était pas vraiment une.Je m'attendais aussi à un jeu pas du tout attendu, genre Duke Nukem Forever qui renaît de ses cendres ou Half-Life 3.
Ce qui n'enlève en rien au plaisir de lire la preview optimiste d'Ackboo hein, mais c'est pas une si "grosse surprise" que ça, au mieux une surprisette.

----------


## bermudatatooine

Coucou c'est moi, tout le monde va bien depuis hier ?

Tant mieux ! je reprend où j'en étais :

- pour *le sondage* le lien marchait pas (ok j'ai lu... c'est pas urgent)

- pour* le billet d'humeur* que j'ai apprécié , cependant *est il envisageable que canardpc soit un jour disponible et accessible sur cette tablette* ? 

Est il rentable pour vous d'éditer sur ce support parallèlement au support papier ?

- Deus Ex : c'est certainement formidable, mais j'accroche pas plus mais ravi pour l'exclusivité intergalactique.

----------


## ToasT

Ptite pub sur NoFrag, par la même occasion. Ce numéro va vous lancer dans les hautes sphères des journaux qui se vendent à la pelle.
 :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> - pour* le billet d'humeur* que j'ai apprécié , cependant *est il envisageable que canardpc soit un jour disponible et accessible sur cette tablette* ? 
> 
> Est il rentable pour vous d'éditer sur ce support parallèlement au support papier ?


Des réponses à partir de là : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...24#post3230024

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon je ne sais pas si ça vous le fait aussi, mais dans ma tronche Sébum est définitivement sorti du statut de nouveau et est un rédacteur aux côtés des autres, tout celà avec son style propre et en très peu de numéros, j'ai vraiment l'impression de lire un mec installé dans la rédac depuis trois ans. Il est en train de prendre place juste à côté d'ackboo dans mon petit panthéon personnel et ça ce n'est pas un petit compliment (je me prononce moins concernant Marcel uniquement car il sévit sur des articles m'intéressant moins).

C'est pénible ce genre de post j'ai l'impression de faire le salaud envers tous les autres rédacteurs.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai commencé de lire chaque article et j'en ai fini aucun, trop de trucs me donnaient envie de lire, j'étais impatient de découvrir le reste du mag.
Même si ce genre d'action RPG n'est pas ce que je préfère, j'ai hâte des sorties de two worlds 2 et gothic 4, ca me promet une bonne fin d'année.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Sinon je ne sais pas si ça vous le fait aussi, mais dans ma tronche Sébum est définitivement sorti du statut de nouveau et est un rédacteur aux côtés des autres, tout celà avec son style propre et en très peu de numéros, j'ai vraiment l'impression de lire un mec installé dans la rédac depuis trois ans. Il est en train de prendre place juste à côté d'ackboo dans mon petit panthéon personnel et ça ce n'est pas un petit compliment (je me prononce moins concernant Marcel uniquement car il sévit sur des articles m'intéressant moins).
> 
> C'est pénible ce genre de post j'ai l'impression de faire le salaud envers tous les autres rédacteurs.


Moi j'idolâtrai bêtement Agar alors maintenant que c'est Sébum je suis passé au fanboy bête et obtu.

Non en fait je suis d'accord, son style diffère des autres rédacteurs tout en étant dans "l'esprit canard" (c'est naze de dire ça).

Juste une question sur Split/second, il n'y a pas d'encadré sur l'optimisation du jeu ou les bug éventuels, c'est que tout roule ?

----------


## Kamikaze

La couv' pue la classe et m'a fait le même effet qu'un Geralt des grand jour.

Eh oui Agar est excellent; il est corrosif tout en restant le Agar niais qu'on connaissait ( :tired: ), si Gringo c'était de l'acide sulfurique, Sebum c'est plus un seau de vomi ou du lait (mais périmé et dans un verre crasseux hein).

----------


## Crealkiller

[QUOTE=Jeckhyl;3249070]Sébum est définitivement sorti du statut de nouveau et est un rédacteur aux côtés des autres
QUOTE]

Oui pour moi aussi, je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs d'ailleurs...Pour Moquette j'ai la même sensation perso

----------


## Akodo

On veut le sondage !
On veut le sondage !

:chiant:

Edit : tiens d'ailleurs je viens d'apprendre grâce à ce numéro l'existence du Montpellier In Game, salon de jeu vidéo se déroulant comme son nom l'indique à Montpellier ( ::ninja:: ) le week end du 20 Juin.
Vu que c'est gratosse et tout ça serait une bonne occasion de se retrouver entre canards du sud nan ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

DXHR :


Spoiler Alert! 


Adam Jensen va rencontrer Tracer Tong!!

  ::o: 
Déjà un sacré lien avec DX.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Juste une question sur Split/second, il n'y a pas d'encadré sur l'optimisation du jeu ou les bug éventuels, c'est que tout roule ?


Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que je n'ai eu aucun problème quand je l'ai testé. Et j'y ai joué un sacré bout de temps.

En ce qui concerne l'optimisation, il faut une carte vidéo avec des _cojones_ pour dépasser les 20fps en "very high" mais il tourne parfaitement en "high" sur une config raisonnable. Pour info, je n'ai constaté quasiment aucune différence de qualité entre ces deux modes. Donc ou bien j'ai des yeux en carton, ou bien le mode "very high" se contente d'ajouter un anticrénelage de barbare et deux-trois effets de postprocessing inutiles et gourmands. Ça expliquerait la brusque chute de framerate.

Que ce soit en "high" ou en "very high", le jeu est très beau et m'a paru correctement optimisé.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que je n'ai eu aucun problème quand je l'ai testé. Et j'y ai joué un sacré bout de temps.
> 
> En ce qui concerne l'optimisation, il faut une carte vidéo avec des _cojones_ pour dépasser les 20fps en "very high" mais il tourne parfaitement en "high" sur une config raisonnable. Pour info, je n'ai constaté quasiment aucune différence de qualité entre ces deux modes. Donc ou bien j'ai des yeux en carton, ou bien le mode "very high" se contente d'ajouter un anticrénelage de barbare et deux-trois effets de postprocessing inutiles et gourmands. Ça expliquerait la brusque chute de framerate.
> 
> Que ce soit en "high" ou en "very high", le jeu est très beau et m'a paru correctement optimisé.


Ok, bon à savoir, merci de la réponse complète.

Il me tente bien rien que pour le mode écran splitté mais j'attendrai un prix moins piquant.

----------


## Jolaventur

> - pour* le billet d'humeur* que j'ai apprécié , cependant *est il envisageable que canardpc soit un jour disponible et accessible sur cette tablette* ?


Vade retro! 

Sinon moi aussi Deus Ex 3 je m'en cogne un peu mais content que vous ayez l'exclu.

----------


## gripoil

Pinaise, alpha protocol se fait démonter de partout. Fallait s'y attendre. Vous allez encore passer pour des gros snobs qui surnotent des trucs nuls et démontent les trucs bien en disant que c'est pour les cons.

Ca vous fait quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ben ça donne envie de pleurer moi je trouve.

EDIT : je viens de lire les "commentaires" des joueurs sur la page du test. J'aurais pas dû en fait. Les pauvres.  :Emo:

----------


## Finkel

Bizarre de refiler le test de GOWIII à un mec (Toxic dans ce cas) qui n'aime ni le genre, ni la série...

Bref, je trouve ce test fait à la va vite histoire de coller une note à contre-courant de ce que disent les autres sites/mag.

A l'entendre le jeu ne se résume qu'a une succession de QTE et fait l'impasse sur la mise en scène (Je sais pas mais le bastonnage de Neptune en vue subjective, fallait y penser...)

----------


## O.Boulon

Je répète...
On y a tous joué à la rédac et on a tous trouvé ça nul.
Je suis fan de Beat'em'all et je l'aurais testé j'aurais mis encore moins.
Surtout après la finesse et l'inventivité d'un Bayonneta.

Concernant le combat de Neptune, moi, j'ai juste trouvé ça "nudge nudge" et racoleur.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Le truc amusant, c'est que le test de Toxic est facilement transposables aux deux premiers épisodes PS2 et à celui sur PSP (sauf pour le côté "_je démarre au top de l'échelle épique_"): bourrinage à outrance sans finesse (même moi qui suis une quiche aux BtA ai réussi à les terminer sans jamais utiliser un pouvoir particulier ou une arme secondaire, ou presque), QTE chiants et truc se prenant au sérieux à mort.

----------


## Akodo

J'ai été aussi assez surpris de la note de God Of War, mais je ne connais pas le jeu. Je n'ai jamais joué à un seul épisode, et je n'ai pas de PS3. Bref tout ce que j'en ai vu ce sont des vidéos (enfin une  ::ninja:: ) et c'est vrai que ce que j'avais vu m'avait vraiment plu, tant au niveau des graphismes que de la mise en scène.
Donc pour moi c'était acquis que ce GoW était un bon jeu...
Je sais plus trop quoi penser maintenant, mais de toute façon je ne me ferai sans doute jamais ma propre idée vu que je n'y toucherai probablement jamais.
Bref, l'argument du "contre courant" c'est bien joli, mais c'est pas vraiment dans l'état d'esprit du journal. CPC a une façon de noter particulière, qui correspond à ce qu'attend une certaine population de joueurs PC, donc ça ne me choque pas plus que ça de voir un jeu assez populaire se faire bâcher (et sans doute à raison, au regard des critères CPC, qui ne sont non pas élitistes mais au moins de bon goût).

----------


## Hellminster

Ralala que de belles couvertures. il y a peu vous nous en sortiez une magnifique entre 2 plutôt réussies et une assez moche, mais là depuis quelques temps elles sont toutes très belles. 
Du coup, ça me rappelle que pour leur numéro 100 (je crois),Mad Movies (vous connaissez ::P:  ?) avait inséré un poster sur lequel figurait toutes les couvertures de la revue depuis ses débuts. Ce serait une initiative vraiment sympa qui permettrai de constater l'évolution du magazine, et de visualiser les numéros manquants pour ceux qui comme moi, souffrent de collectionnite aiguë.
Bien sur, 200 images sur un format poster ça risque de nuire à la lisibilité, alors pourquoi ne pas insérer avec le mag' un poster de temps à autre, avec les 50 dernières couvertures ? Perso je suis prêt à débourser quelques cents de plus, sans hésiter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmm concernant GoW 3, je suppose que pour un noob/casual du BtA (comme moi) c'est sympa, défoulant et prenant au moins la première partie.
Maintenant Cpc ne peux pas coller une note en se basant sur ce critère: en général les tests s'adressent aux personnes concernés par ce genre de jeu. S'il fallait noter en fonction de tout le monde, on en sortirait pas.
D'où l'importance de bien lire le texte et de prendre parfois un peu de recul sur la notation finale.

----------


## Bah

> J
> Bref, l'argument du "contre courant" c'est bien joli, mais c'est pas vraiment dans l'état d'esprit du journal. CPC a une façon de noter particulière, qui correspond à ce qu'attend une certaine population de joueurs PC, donc ça ne me choque pas plus que ça de voir un jeu assez populaire se faire bâcher (et sans doute à raison, au regard des critères CPC, qui ne sont non pas élitistes mais au moins de bon goût).


Ce qui est assez étonnant dans ce cas là, c'est que les retours sur le topic dédié sur le forum m'avaient semblé en grande majorité très positifs (comparé par exemple à un heavy rain ou un COD qui polarisaient beaucoup plus). 

Attention hein, ça veut pas dire qu'ils peuvent pas être contre. Mais peut-être que sur ce coup là, ils sont pas complètement en phase avec leurs lecteurs (mais on le saura probablement jamais, vu que le le forum c'est pas les lecteurs, que le but c'est pas d'être tout le temps en phase et qu'il y a peut-être eu un effet repoussoir sur le topic GOW pour ceux qui auraient voulu dire qu'ils avaient pas aimé).

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais depuis quand on doit être en phase avec nos lecteurs ?
On est en phase avec nous mêmes et c'est déjà pas mal non...

Concernant GOW3, vous parlez tous des graphismes et de la mise en scène.
Ok.
Mais je sais pas si vous vous rappellez, ce qui compte dans un jeu, c'est le gameplay.
Et là, même en niveau de difficulté Hell, c'est du Pousse Bouton à la con et sans subtilité. 
Alors, non merci, on aime pas.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Disons que c'est clair dans le test déjà.

----------


## Bah

> Mais depuis quand on doit être en phase avec nos lecteurs ?
> On est en phase avec nous mêmes et c'est déjà pas mal non...


Ben comme je le disais, faut pas l'être tout le temps, mais si vous l'êtes pas assez, les gens n'ont aucune raison de venir vous lire plutôt que d'autres. Par la force des choses, vous êtes en phase avec vos lecteurs la majorité du temps. Sinon, les gens vont voir ailleurs parce qu'ils essaient des jeux sur vos conseils et les trouvent nases et du coup, pour eux, le but du journal est plus atteint.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je voudrais féliciter Toxic pour la qualité de son test de GOW III, ça reprend bien l'effet que ça m'a fait. J'ai adoré la métaphore sexuelle. Pour moi ce jeu donne envie de débrancher son cerveau et gueuler pendant qu'on appuie frénétiquement sur carré "Rhaaaaaaaaaaaa, je tue des monstres, je suis trop puissant ! Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!"
Bon alors c'est bien réalisé, mais je suis d'accord, j'avais pas touché à une manette Sony depuis une dizaine d'années et la prise en main est immédiate ce qui est bien, mais sans évolution, ce qui est mal.

A la décharge des développeurs, comment pondre un gameplay intéressant de leur seule main gauche quand la droite est occupée à récompenser d'un mouvement frénétique le travail sur la mise en scène ?

Donc, merci Toxic, belle analyse, belle écriture, que demander de plus ?

----------


## Neithan

> Mais depuis quand on doit être en phase avec nos lecteurs ?
> On est en phase avec nous mêmes et c'est déjà pas mal non...


Rahahahahaha lovely, c'est le genre de chose que j'aimerai voir gravé dans le marbre de tous les canards que je lis. C'est toute la subtile différence qui peut exister entre du journalisme et du papier imprimé. Changez rien.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Changez rien.


Et du coup ils sont en phase avec leur lectorat.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan c'est le lectorat qui est en phase avec CPC.

----------


## Belhoriann

Oui c'est plus logique, et c'est dans ce sens que c'est le plus gratifiant.

----------


## LaVaBo

Je passe juste pour dire que j'ai été surpris par la surprise. Enfin, par l'article.

On ne voit nulle part de "on est les premiers du monde à vous en parler", "EN EXCLUSIVITE DANS CPC" ou autre formule marketing racoleuse.
Que du jeu. Bueno.

----------


## Toxic

> Bref, je trouve ce test fait à la va vite


Et encore là j'ai un peu bossé, au début j'allais juste mettre "en gros c'est _La Légende de Beowulf : le jeu_ mais avec de meilleurs graphismes". Ca aurait été tout à fait juste, remarque.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je passe juste pour dire que j'ai été surpris par la surprise. Enfin, par l'article.
> 
> On ne voit nulle part de "on est les premiers du monde à vous en parler", "EN EXCLUSIVITE DANS CPC" ou autre formule marketing racoleuse.
> Que du jeu. Bueno.


Bah en même temps, on va pas mentir.
On a jamais négocié d'exclusivité.
C'est juste que leur NDA tombait pile avec notre date de parution.

Alors, on a mis le monde entier dans le vent.
Ca serait ridicule de se vanter de ça - à part peut être en ce qui concerne la réactivité bien supérieure de notre format.

Qui plus est, on a toujours défendu le fait que les exclus c'était un peu surfait quand même. 

Ce qui devrait faire la différence entre un magazine et un autre, ça devrait être la finesse de son analyse, son ton, sa valeur... Pas sa capacité à conclure des deals avec les éditeurs.

C'était notre position quand on était en bas de l'échelle et c'est toujours notre position maintenant qu'on domine le marché des magazines de jeux PC.

Après, c'est vrai que c'est sympa de vous fournir des infos avant tout le monde, surtout si elles sont plus détaillées, plus fines et mieux analysées que celles qui arriveront après. Mais bon, pas de quoi se vanter surtout quand il faut laisser de la place au texte..

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'était notre position quand on était en bas de l'échelle et c'est toujours notre position maintenant qu'on domine le marché des magazines de jeux PC.


'tain les vieux vantards.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais en fait ils sont juste dans un immeuble plus haut que celui des autres rédac', s'tout.

----------


## Akodo

Allez vous êtes un peu fiers quand même  :Cigare: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Après 5 ans passés à ne bouffer que des pâtes à l'eau et des protéines en poudre, ils peuvent  ::): .

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Je ne voudrais pas mettre le feu aux poudres, mais le propre d'un Beat them all, n'est-il pas justement basé sur du pousse boutons? Je me permets cette question non pas pour relancer le débat, mais juste pour qu'on m'explique ce que c'est finalement un beat them all.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Dans GOW 3 tu peux t'en sortir sans apprendre des combos élaborés, alors je suis d'accord sur le fait que le gameplay est trop simple.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ben comme je le disais, faut pas l'être tout le temps, mais si vous l'êtes pas assez, les gens n'ont aucune raison de venir vous lire plutôt que d'autres.


What ?

Je suis lecteur de CPC depuis le début, abonné depuis quelques temps, et je dois être d'accord avec un test tout les 3-4 numéros...

Je lis pour la qualité d'écriture et l'humour, pas parce qu'ils sont "en phase avec moi".

(Et GoW ça a toujours été un BTA pour casual.)

----------


## galoustic

Numéro dévoré très (trop) rapidement, beaucoup d'articles intéressants, et la surprise qui aux premiers abords m'a déçu... (je rêvais d'un half Life 3) après lecture de l'"A venir" : rhaaaa ça va être long l'attente, surtout quand on ne branle plus rien de sa vie...

Sinon, pour le test de "Sam & Max The Devil's Playhouse", je me suis surpris à devoir aller regarder la définition d'un mot dans un dictionnaire ! "Alacrité". 


> *Alacrité*_:_ _ subst. fém.__ État de vigueur et de vitalité, souvent  mêlé de bonne humeur et d'entrain._


Je ne pense pas être illettré, et je me demande si c'est une bonne chose d'utiliser un vocabulaire aussi pointu pour un test de jeu.
Ca éduque le lectorat, ok. Mais ça risque d'en rebuter plus d'un.
En passant : "bath", je ne suis pas sur que les plus jeunes pigent tout le sens, on sent que mademoiselle Maria Kalash a déjà pas mal vécue au siècle dernier.
Mais ne t'offusque pas, j'ai apprécié l'article, on ressent bien ta déception face à une bonne idée gâchée, ternissant le nouvelle épisode d'une licence mythique.
En tout cas j'apprécie ta plume, ça me redonne l'envie de lire de la "Littérature".  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je reviens sur GOWIII et encore une fois ceux qui fixe la note.Lisez le texte bon diou, le texte !

J'ai pleinement apprécier les 2 premiers GOW surtout pour leur arrivé au départ qui a bien bougé le cocotier a l'époque mais pour le III comment dire ?

A quoi ça sert de le sortir sur PS3 si c'est pour être aussi plat dans la réalisation ?
Certes y'a des effets de style mais j'ai franchement rien vu de transcendant.Ça a été une déception comme la sortie d'un Devil may cry 4 sur "next gen" on se retrouve avec tout les défauts des "veilles" consoles transposé sur du next gen.Je trouve que ça fait tâcheron.Typiquement ce qui se passe avec dans pas mal de licence de jeux consoles.

Un peu comme il se passe sur un autre genre de jeu les RPG par exemple.Tout est misé sur le tape a oeil, rien dans le fond.J'en prend pour exemple ce que je chérissait a l'époque sur console super NES les RPG.Je me disait que plus tard avec les moyens des futur console nous auront des jeux riche et des mondes vivant  (façon RDR par exemple) ben non rien de nouveau sous le soleil juste la beauté graphique mis en avant avec des jeux d'un plat total (balades votre perso sur un tale of un FF ou tout autre RPG sur console next gen mais c'est d'un plat d'un triste a se balader la dedans...).

Bon j'ai fais un peu de hors piste mais c'est pour montrer pour moi sur quoi c'est vautré God of War 3.A juste faire plaisir la rétine sans prendre en compte un monde qui aurait sans doute eu le droit a être plus varier et VRAIMENT innovant qu'un simple portage ps2>ps3.

----------


## LaVaBo

> "Alacrité". Je ne pense pas être illettré, et je me demande si c'est une bonne chose d'utiliser un vocabulaire aussi pointu pour un test de jeu.
> Ca éduque le lectorat, ok. Mais ça risque d'en rebuter plus d'un.


Bah, c'est pas le jeu qui est décrit, c'est un mot au détour d'une phrase. Ne pas le comprendre n'empêche pas de se faire une bonne idée du test en lisant le reste. Et basta au nivellement par le bas.




> En passant : "bath", je ne suis pas sur que les plus jeunes pigent tout le sens, on sent que mademoiselle Maria Kalash a déjà pas mal vécue au siècle dernier.


C'était pas ironique là ? J'ai découvert le mot dans des Pilote datant de la jeunesse de mon père (années 60), et il éétait déjà employé comme une expression has been un peu ridicule...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Y a pas de multi mentionné dans le test de Split Second, y en a pas ?

Parce que si la comparaison avec Mario Kart est avérée, le propre de ce genre de jeu c'est clairement pas le solo.
Les possibilités décrites (bombardements, crash d'avions, etc) pour mettre son adversaire à bas risquent de prendre tout leur sens en multi-joueur.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le jeu n'était pas encore sorti et on en avait qu'une version.
Il était impossible d'aborder le sujet, hors split, qui est vaguement abordé.

Si ça prend un peu d'ampleur, on en parlera, mais je crois que c'est mal barré.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Okay, merci.

----------


## Enigma

> Ca éduque le lectorat, ok. Mais ça risque d'en rebuter plus d'un.


Saperlotte, il faudrait donc ostraciser tout les mots tel "lean" et "alacrité" ?




> En tout cas j'apprécie ta plume, ça me redonne l'envie de lire de la "Littérature".


Canard PC te suffit pas ?  :Cigare:

----------


## PeterKmad

Mon CPC 214 était négligemment posé sur la table surencombrée de mon salon, non loin de son congénère hors-série spécial mods... et là, paf, ça m'a sauté aux yeux ! Comparez les deux couvertures ! Révélation !  Le héros du prochain Deus Ex, c'est Gordon Freeman ! Barbe vaguement similaire, sourcils similaires, bouche similaire, coiffure similaire, air blasé similaire...
Peut-être qu'il s'est raté au début de l'Episode 3, il a perdu ses deux bras, puis son job ("Non, tu comprends, Gordy, sans tes deux bras, c'est plus possible... Tiens voilà une médaille... T'a de la chance, Obama est en train de faire évoluer le système de santé, tu ne deviendra peut-être pas un clochard..."). Sombrant dans l'alcool et le tabagisme (pas évident de fumer avec les pieds, mais bon...), il se fait enlever par Eid... Square Enix, qui lui "offre" des prothèse japonaises dernier cri, en contrepartie de sa participation "bénévole" à un projet top secret de recyclage de licence. Une histoire tragique.

Toujours les mêmes look, toujours les mêmes codes, toujours les mêmes clichés. Mais on aime ça.

----------


## Belhoriann

Bien vu mais Gordon aurait opté pour des pieds de biche en guise bras. Dommage c'était bien essayé.

----------


## Euklif

> Sinon, pour le test de "Sam & Max The Devil's Playhouse", je me suis surpris à devoir aller regarder la définition d'un mot dans un dictionnaire ! "Alacrité". Je ne pense pas être illettré, et je me demande si c'est une bonne chose d'utiliser un vocabulaire aussi pointu pour un test de jeu.


Perso, je n'aime pas vraiment les styles trop littéraire. Du tout.
Mais ça a tout de même certains avantages comme, dans le cas présent, de décrire en un mot ce qu'une autre personne aurait surement exprimé en un bon bout de phrase. Donc on prend sur soi et on lit avec le cerveau un peu moins débranché qu'à l'accoutumé, voila tout. J'pense que c'est à la porté de tous.

----------


## galoustic

> Bah, c'est pas le jeu qui est décrit, c'est un mot au détour d'une  phrase. Ne pas le comprendre n'empêche pas de se faire une bonne idée du  test en lisant le reste. Et basta au nivellement par le bas.


Oula comment tu t'emportes, loin de moi de telles idées. Je ne dis ça, avec le sourire, que parce qu'honnêtement je n'avais pas été chercher une définition dans un dico' depuis un bout de temps, et c'est plutôt agréable ce "nivellement" vers le haut.
Va falloir que j'apprenne à me relire correctement, on me lit trop souvent de travers...




> C'était pas ironique là ?


Si totalement, enfin je l'ai entendu comme ça.




> Saperlotte, il faudrait donc ostraciser tout les mots tel "lean" et  "alacrité" ?


Non, je ne le souhaite pas, bien au contraire.

En fait, je me suis bien raté, mon but était simplement d'encourager Maria pour ce premier test convaincant. Les quelques remarques à l'humour incompris (incompréhensible) n'avaient pas pour but de critiquer la manière de faire. Bref, j'aurais mieux fait de m'abstenir... "Monde de merde."

----------


## Jesshi

Obtenu ce matin, lu dans le train, un numéro tout à fait somptueux. Je me rappelle de la nenette qui me regardais dans le train quand j'avais une sorte de filet de bave onctueuse coulant de mes lèvres à la lecture du futur Deus Ex 3. C'était plutôt effrayant, en y repensant...

----------


## Raddi

> Oula comment tu t'emportes, loin de moi de telles idées. Je ne dis ça, avec le sourire, que parce qu'honnêtement je n'avais pas été chercher une définition dans un dico' depuis un bout de temps, et c'est plutôt agréable ce "nivellement" vers le haut.


En même temps, c'est assez basique "alacrité".
Sinon, un très bon numéro de CPC comme on n'en avait pas lu depuis un moment.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> En même temps, c'est assez basique "alacrité".


Non.



> Sinon, un très bon numéro de CPC comme on n'en avait pas lu depuis un moment.


Oui.

----------


## Raddi

> Non.


Ben ça devrait  ::|:

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Saperlotte, il faudrait donc ostraciser tout les mots tel "lean" et "alacrité" ?


Je propose que le prochain canardpc comporte les définitions de tous les mots compliqués (càd. que l'on ne trouve pas dans _Twilight_), avec des astérisques partout.

En plus, ça vous permettre de remplir plus vite vos pages.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Ben ça devrait


Certes.  ::P:

----------


## Max_well

Moi ca m'a bcp plu le test de Mariah Kalash. Elle à un style très sympa qui tranche un peu avec les autres, c'est toujours interessant.

Sinon pour le débat God of War, ça vaut le coup d'acheter la versions GoW 1+2 remasterisé si on y a jamais joué ? Au final, ca doit revenir au même prix que le 3, pour 2 jeux.

----------


## Toxic

40 € ça reste cher pour deux jeux PS2 qui individuellement coûtent 10 € dans leur version non-remasterisée.

----------


## galoustic

> Ben ça devrait


La provoc' chez toi, c'est une passion, un hobby ? Ou tu sors d'un monde que je ne connais pas....
A moins que tu ne sois à l'origine de la publicité des rillettes Bordeaux Chesnel ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Alacrité, c'est comme pour un oiseau ? Ou alors un mec qui dit du mal ?

----------


## Crealkiller

> Le héros du prochain Deus Ex, c'est Gordon Freeman ! Barbe vaguement similaire, sourcils similaires, bouche similaire, coiffure similaire, air blasé similaire...


J'ai pensé également la même chose! Coupaing  :B):

----------


## Frypolar

Je suis en train de répondre au sondage, pour la partie matériel High Tech possédé, quand vous dites Ipod c'est au sens large des lecteurs MP3/MP4 ou uniquement destiné aux malheureux possesseurs d'Apple qui subissent les contraintes imposées par Steve Jobs ?

----------


## Raddi

> La provoqu' chez toi, c'est une passion, un hobby ? Ou tu sors d'un monde que je ne connais pas....
> A moins que tu ne sois à l'origine de la publicité des rillettes Bordeaux Chesnel ?


La provo*c*', fiston.
Nan, ma passion c'est le cataglottisme, enrobé d'un soupçon de cavillation...
Plus sérieusement, je ne te reproche pas d'ignorer le sens de ce mot, le fait est qu'il est d'un usage assez courant, c'est tout. Alors ne monte pas sur tes grands chevaux et remercie la providence d'avoir eu l'occasion de combler cette légère lacune dans ton vocabulaire.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> La provo*c*', fiston.
> Nan, ma passion c'est le cataglottisme, enrobé d'un soupçon de cavillation...
> Plus sérieusement, je ne te reproche pas d'ignorer le sens de ce mot, le fait est qu'il est d'un usage assez courant *dans mon monde*, c'est tout. Alors ne monte pas sur tes grands chevaux et remercie la providence d'avoir eu l'occasion de combler cette légère lacune dans ton vocabulaire.


Ok let's have a piece of cake now.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> _Discours sodomite_


Pas la peine de péter plus haut que ton cul, alacrité n'est pas un mot d'usage courant. Sodomie, oui.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pas la peine de péter plus haut que *ton cul*, alacrité n'est pas un mot d'usage courant. *Sodomie*, oui.


Ah, un appel à l'aide !  :^_^:

----------


## Akodo

> Pas la peine de péter plus haut que ton cul, alacrité n'est pas un mot d'usage courant. Sodomie, oui.


Je n'aurais pas su mieux dire  ::o: .

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Nan, ma passion c'est la fatuité.


Fixed.

Ok, c'est bien, on a compris, tu ne prendras jamais de points pour fautes d'orthographe. Fais quand même attention à ne pas en prendre pour comportement agressif, parce que ça te pend au nez.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tactiquement vaut mieux y aller à l'uber normale qu'alacrité.

----------


## Tyler Durden

_"Nan, ma passion c'est la fatuité."_

----------


## Raddi

> Fixed.
> 
> Ok, c'est bien, on a compris, tu ne prendras jamais de points pour fautes d'orthographe. Fais quand même attention à ne pas en prendre pour comportement agressif, parce que ça te pend au nez.


 ::O:  Vous connaissez pas non plus les mots "second degré".

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Et tu as des fautes dans ton pseudonyme : Radis. Merci.

----------


## bermudatatooine

> Ben comme je le disais, faut pas l'être tout le temps, mais si vous l'êtes pas assez, les gens n'ont aucune raison de venir vous lire plutôt que d'autres. Par la force des choses, vous êtes en phase avec vos lecteurs la majorité du temps. Sinon, les gens vont voir ailleurs parce qu'ils essaient des jeux sur vos conseils et les trouvent nases et du coup, pour eux, le but du journal est plus atteint.


Pas d'accord avec toi... car les jeux sont merdiques, et plein de cosmétique, il faut les sabrer, il faut passer a autre chose que les dragon's lair. Il y a énormément de titre qui m'intéressaient pas, le simple fait de lire certains tests de CPC te fait découvrir le titre... car ça va plus loin que des photos sur une page. 

Les screens peuvent être moches, mais si le jeu est bon et passionnant, le test le devient aussi et transmet cette passion.

Si on prend DEUS EX, je suis pas spécialement emballé, mais je lirais avec attention la préview et le test qui arrivera pour justement trouver ce qui fait que le titre est bon et qui mérite qu'on s'y intéresse.

Donc que le mag reste en phase avec lui-même, c'est pour ça qu'on s'abonne.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Vous connaissez pas non plus les mots "second degré".


Non.

Ces temps-ci mon vocabulaire se résume à deux syntagmes : _"ouatmille pages à écrire"_ et _"arrêt du tabac"_. Syntagmes dont le rapprochement, tu t'en doutes, flirte avec l'antithétique.

Bref, comme dirait Kahn Lusth :

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vous connaissez pas non plus les mots "second degré".


Sébum est juste dégoûté de découvrir un mec encore plus verbeux que lui...
Hein Stroumphfth à lunette que t'es dégoûté ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sébum est juste dégoûté de découvrir un mec encore plus verbeux que lui...


Pff... Verbeux, moi ?




> Hein Stroumphfth à lunette que t'es dégoûté ?

----------


## Raddi

> Non.
> 
> Ces temps-ci mon vocabulaire se résume à deux syntagmes : _"ouatmille pages à écrire"_ et _"arrêt du tabac"_. Syntagmes dont le rapprochement, tu t'en doutes, flirte avec l'antithétique.


Pas grave, je me sens assez casse-couilles aussi en ce moment.
Et puis j'ai beaucoup aimé ton papier sur les prochains Gothic et Two Worlds (habile retour au sujet), alors je te fais un bisou.

----------


## Westernzoo

> Moi ca m'a bcp plu le test de Mariah Kalash. Elle à un style très sympa qui tranche un peu avec les autres, c'est toujours interessant.


Je voulais aussi salué le boulot de la Dame aussi. Un lecteur critiquait sur un précédent numéro, l'abus d'humour "forcé" qui rendent lourds certains tests. Et je serais plutôt d'accord avec ce gars là.

Mais peut-être à cause de la taille réduite des textes ou à la légèreté des jeux testés, les rubriques de Kalash sont un régal à mes yeux. Ce ton gouailleur me rappelle le Jean-Pierre Putters des grands jours, celui des Craignos Monsters.

Et même si ça n'a pas grande valeur venant d'un abruti comme moi, je trouve que c'est un chouette compliment. :;): 

Et sinon, la prochaine recettes de cuisine c'est quand ? Parce que ça me manque. 

Spoiler Alert! 


(désolé d'avoir involontairement fait le lien rédactrice/recette, mon inconscient est un peu un connard machiste )

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ce n'est pas plus facile d'écrire un court qu'un long. Au contraire. Et l'inverse aussi.

----------


## Darkath

En achetant le 214 dans un kioske genre relay dans le métro en rentrant du boulot j'ai eu la bonne surprise :

1) Le CPC est tout seul bien en évidence au milieu de l'étagère avec sa magnifique couverture (mais habituellement les CPC sont assez en évidence dans les relay du métro donc passe encore) séparé par plusieurs centimetre de la lie de la presse videoludique

2) Y'en avait plus que 2 et celui de devant était abimé, ça donnait l'impression que les gens s'était battus pour l'avoir xD

3) En lui tendant le CPC, le mec du kiosque me sort "CanardPC : le seul papier avec lequel on peut pas se torcher" J'imagine qu'étant en costard et devant faire une drole de tête le mec a du se sentir gêné en me sortant un timide "c'est pas moi hein, c'est eux  :Emo:  " mais je l'ai tout suite rassuré en lui expliquant que je connaissait bien et en me marrant :D

Ah et puis cette preview, toute cette bave qui s'écoule sur les blanche page du CPC214  ::wub::

----------


## ToasT

> Tactiquement vaut mieux y aller à l'uber normale qu'alacrité.


Fatuité ça sur tweeter.

----------


## Westernzoo

> Ce n'est pas plus facile d'écrire un court qu'un long. Au contraire. Et l'inverse aussi.


J'ai jamais écrit que c'était plus facile, simplement que la profusion de blagounettes et autres bons mots passaient mieux sur un format court. Mais ce n'est qu'une supposition vu que je n'ai aucune expérience sur le sujet. (et accessoirement un peu con)

----------


## PeterKmad

> Non.
> 
> Ces temps-ci mon vocabulaire se résume à deux syntagmes : _"ouatmille pages à écrire"_ et _"arrêt du tabac"_. Syntagmes dont le rapprochement, tu t'en doutes, flirte avec l'antithétique.


Grâce à ce post, j'ai appris deux mots aujourd'hui ("ouatmille" et "flirter" bien sûr). Et j'aime çà. Vous pouvez continuer. J'aime me culturiver avec Canard PC. Passer pour un gros prétentieux qui étale sa science au taf' en utilisant des mots aux consonances barbares, l'air de rien, au beau milieu d'une conversation banale, c'est un plaisir rare.

Sérieusement, je n'ai jamais compris la gêne qu'éprouvent certaines personnes face à des mots dont elles ignorent la signification. Il n'y a pas de mal. Et trouver une définition, çà se fait en un copier-coller sur Glouglou de nos jour. Enrichir son vocabulaire, c'est toujours bon à prendre, non ?

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Sébum est juste dégoûté de découvrir un mec encore plus verbeux que lui...
> Hein Stroumphfth à lunette que t'es dégoûté ?


 :^_^: 
Je veux voir sa prochaine chronique/critique rédigée uniquement en alexandrins. Comme ça il pensera moins à ses cigarettes.

----------


## Logan

> Alacrité, c'est comme pour un oiseau ? Ou alors un mec qui dit du mal ?


Non, c'est girouette je crois, comme une personne qui dépense beaucoup.

----------


## AtomicBondage

C'est fini, les deux Percevals ?

----------


## 3k30

Merci pour le test de God of War 3, je me sens moins seul maintenant. . .
(j'ai même pas réussi à aller au bout de la démo tellement je trouvais ça gonflant, vu et revu)

----------


## toutatis

Votre preview de DX 3 donne sacrément envie. Cependant, lors de la preview de DX 2, vous étiez tout excités (d'ailleurs ce n'était pas ackboo qui avait assisté à la démo ?). Warren Spector avait sorti les grands mots genre Level Design Systémique and co. Et malheureusement on connait la suite  ::(: . Enfin bon, croisons les doigts, ayons confiance à l'équipe et s'il s'avère aussi bon que le 1er (qui fait partie de mes jeux de chevet), je commande une config Canhard 3 .

Concernant GoW3, je suis d'accord avec Toxic sur le jeu qui a beaucoup trop misé sur la forme que sur le fond. Après l'avoir fini en Chaos, j'ai retenu très peu de choses : Une histoire qui tient sur un post it, des dialogues tout droit sortis d'un film de Chuck Norris et un guerrier finalement trop c.n pour que l'on éprouve une quelconque sympathie. Sinon oui, comme mentionne Toxic c'est un des rares Beat Them All où une seule touche suffise pour terminer le jeu.

Sinon, concernant la bourde de Half, ça a quelle odeur le coca bouilli sur un laptop   ::):  ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Euh pour DX2 si je me souviens bien ils avaient  annoncé clairement et parmi les premier que le coté console flinguait la licence.

L'enthousiasme était juste pour le tout début (n'ayant pas touché a la bête au départ)

----------


## Poulet

Eh merci pour la news sur le PPSGJ (page 13) !
C'est moi qui le fait.
Je connais votre habituel style taquin, mais je tenais juste à vous rassurer sur ma culture vidéoludique : je suis entre autres abonné à CPC depuis que ce canard qui est un scandale existe, donc si le jeu qu'on produit est pourri, ce sera un peu votre faute !  :;): 
D'autre part, promis, on ne va pas particulièrement chercher à draguer les jeunes, au contraire.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Votre preview de DX 3 donne sacrément envie. Cependant, lors de la preview de DX 2, vous étiez tout excités (d'ailleurs ce n'était pas ackboo qui avait assisté à la démo ?). Warren Spector avait sorti les grands mots genre Level Design Systémique and co. Et malheureusement on connait la suite . Enfin bon, croisons les doigts, ayons confiance à l'équipe et s'il s'avère aussi bon que le 1er (qui fait partie de mes jeux de chevet), je commande une config Canhard 3 .


C'est clair... ackboo était super enthousiaste...
Ca doit être pour ça qu'il y avait marqué Deus Ex 2 : la déception sur la couv' du numéro 5 de CPC...

T'aurais au moins dû utiliser le conditionnel plutôt que d'affirmer ça...

A l'époque des premières previews de DE2, CanardPC n'existait pas encore et l'équipe avait déjà quitté Joystick depuis bien longtemps.

Edit :Ah non j'ai rien dit, c'est vrai qu'ils avaient parlé de DE2 dans le numéro 1...
SALES VENDUS !
Purée, vous voyez, on peut pas défendre les vieux parce qu'on peut pas leur faire confiance;

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Fatuité ça sur tweeter.


 ::o: 
Excellent.

----------


## gripoil

> Tactiquement vaut mieux y aller à l'uber normale qu'alacrité.


Merde t'es con, j'ai rigolé comme un con au bureau  ::ninja::

----------


## reveur81

Classe ce numéro. Comme le précédent d'ailleurs. Comme je n'avais pas eu le temps de le lire, je me fais les deux en même temps.
Le test d'Alpha Protocol m'a tout excité, je vais me jetter sur la bête. Avec mes quelques heures de jeux par semaine, ce n'est pas une décision à prendre à la légère, ça m'engage plus encore qu'un mariage. Mais la mariée est bien bandan... séduisante.

----------


## Belhoriann

> Mais la mariée est bien bandan... séduisante.


Photo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest62019

J'ai dû passer pour un fou hier soir dans le RER C, le pirate cat m'a littéralement fait hurler de rire.

----------


## LaVaBo

Marrant ce débat sur "alacrité", alors que le "cacochyme" d'ackboo est passé comme une lettre à la poste... :tired: 

CPC m'a permis de choisir entre Red Dead Redemption et Alpha Protocol, j'ai pris le second. Pour l'instant, ça me rappelle pas mal Uncharted 2 (c'est plutôt bon signe), mais j'ai joué que 20 minutes avec ce con de Steam qui finit de DL à minuit.

Toxic, le jour où tu fais un receuil de poésie, j'achète. Tu devrais aussi aller faire un tour sur le topic des DRM Ubi, c'est la fête aux métaphores, mais y'a rien qui arrive à la cheville de ton image érotico-mythologique (test GoW3)...

----------


## Logan

> Alpha Protocol, pour l'instant, ça me rappelle pas mal Uncharted 2


 ::O:

----------


## LaVaBo

> 


Peut-être parce que c'est le seul TPS auquel j'ai joué depuis 10 ans...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Peut-être parce que c'est le seul TPS auquel j'ai joué depuis 10 ans...


Oui parce que sinon ça a RIEN à voir.

Allez si, on joue un mec qui tire sur des mecs.

----------


## Logan

> Peut-être parce que c'est le seul TPS auquel j'ai joué depuis 10 ans...


Non mais je veux dire que si tu abordes AP comme un Uncharted, tu risques d'être très déçu tellement ces 2 jeux n'ont strictement rien à voir, mais alors rien du tout.

Qu'est ce qui te fait penser à Uncharted ? Le fait de voir notre perso à la 3ème personne ? C'est une vraie question hein, aucune ironie.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Qu'est ce qui te fait penser à Uncharted ? Le fait de voir notre perso à la 3ème personne ? C'est une vraie question hein, aucune ironie.


Comme je le disais, j'ai joué 20 minutes pour l'instant.

Donc à part le dialogue de base avec Yancy machintruc et les stats de base, pour l'instant j'ai vu un TPS/infiltration avec le côté infiltration assez proche du niveau du musée de Uncharted 2 (Splinter Cell 1 remonte à trop loin et j'ai pas joué aux suivants) et le côté TPS étant assez proche de plein de TPS.

Inutile d'en rajouter des kilos sur le fait que c'est un RPG, jusqu'ici (20 minutes) la partie RPG est super limitée (1 discussion, 4 eMails, 2-3 skills).
On verra ensuite.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Comme je le disais, j'ai joué 20 minutes pour l'instant.
> 
> Donc à part le dialogue de base avec Yancy machintruc et les stats de base, pour l'instant j'ai vu un TPS/infiltration avec le côté infiltration assez proche du niveau du musée de Uncharted 2 (Splinter Cell 1 remonte à trop loin et j'ai pas joué aux suivants) et le côté TPS étant assez proche de plein de TPS.
> 
> Inutile d'en rajouter des kilos sur le fait que c'est un RPG, jusqu'ici (20 minutes) la partie RPG est super limitée (1 discussion, 4 eMails, 2-3 skills).
> On verra ensuite.


Bah il est vrai que la partie TPS est assez proche d'un TPS.

----------


## perverpepere

> Bah il est vrai que la partie TPS est assez proche d'un TPS.


Le jour ou un éditeur sortira un TPS à la 1ere personne on aura fait un grand bon en avant dans l'histoire du jeux video  ::P:

----------


## Akodo

> Bah il est vrai que la partie TPS est assez proche d'un TPS.


Ça c'est révolutionnaire !  ::o: 
Enfin bon le test de Boulon me fait super envie, et je sens que ça va faire comme pour Mass Effect 2 : je chope le jeu, j'y joue 10 minutes et c'est tout  :^_^: .
Pas que j'aime pas, au contraire, mais autre chose à faire quoi, comme jouer à TF2 par exemple  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ça c'est révolutionnaire !


Oui hein ?

C'est fou.

----------


## Super Menteur

Je vous aime pour ce que vous avez fait sur God of War 3. Ouais ca ressemble à du gros troll de base pour lancer/entretenir un flame mais je me sens moins seul maintenant.

Sinon j'ai envie d'acheter Alpha Protocol maintenant  ::cry::

----------


## GrandFather

> Marrant ce débat sur "alacrité", alors que le "cacochyme" d'ackboo est passé comme une lettre à la poste...


Normal, les trois quarts du lectorat de CPC (dont mézig)  le sont.  ::P:

----------


## Shapa

> Je vous aime pour ce que vous avez fait sur God of War 3. Ouais ca ressemble à du gros troll de base pour lancer/entretenir un flame mais je me sens moins seul maintenant.
> 
> Sinon j'ai envie d'acheter Alpha Protocol maintenant


Mouais autant le jeu je m'en cogne, je lai, je l'ai payé pas cher mais je l'ai pas commencé autant le test de Toxic je le trouve assez naze, j'avais l'habitude de mieux et comme tu dis ça pue le troll tavu j'ai trop défoncé GOW3 , mais trop quoi. Tu m'as déçu Toxic  :tired: . 

Je rajoute les smileys de circonstance sinon ça va chier :  ::):  :^_^:  ::ninja::  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Darkath

> 


Moi quand je vois des trucs qui bougent à l'écran, ça me rappelle pong

----------


## Kain2097

J'aime bien votre mag mais le test de GOW3  ::huh:: 

Ca me rappelle le fameux test de Killer7 dans PlayMag qui construisait le démontage en règle avec à peu près le même genre arguments. J'adorais PlayMag, mais Killer7 quel jeu, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ils l'avaient autant critiqué (alors que la presse en général lui reconaissait un style etc).

God of war 3 il faut le jouer un peu comme Bayonetta mais dans une optique différente. Bayo tu peux le finir avec le même combos mais au final tu ne ressens pas le vrai potentiel du jeu, Gow3 c'est la même chose, y a un gars qui a torché une vidéo sur le web pour les possibilités et ça va assez loin, il propulse des ennemis en l'air, invoque une entité en bas pour les préserver en l'air, s'agrippe à un ennemi dans les airs pour finir les deux. 

De plus dire qu'il ne faut pas utiliser les pouvoirs en mode difficile et surtout le mode qu'on débloque après le mode hell où là un coup et t'es mort. Comment vous avez passez le cerbère à trois têtes et la vague d'ennemis sans utiliser un seul pouvoir? C'est tout simplement impossible. C'est de la pure mauvaise fois, limite je voudrais voir ça en vidéo car sur tout le web personne ne l'a fait!
De plus visuellement ce jeu est unique sur console, un vrai moteur pensé pour produire un rendu qui ne ressemble pas à du Unreal Engine. Les décors sont détaillés à l'extrême, l'éclairage magnifique. Vraiment la technique fait honneur au travail des artistes.

Pour Alpha Protocol  ::wub:: , jeu qui me procure bien plus de plaisir que le décevant RDR (oui je n'acroche pas à RDR...).
Alpha Protocol en plus est un jeu où il faut aussi s'investir comme Bayo et Gow3, sinon on passe à coté du vrai intérêt du titre. Je ne lui aurais quand même pas mis 9/10 (et pourtant je prends mon pied dessus) car il y avait vraiment moyen de faire un jeu culte, je ne comprends vraiment pas les choix des compétences (pas toutes), l'invisibilité c'est juste n'importe quoi, lorsqu'on produit un RPG dans le monde de l'espionnage il faut partir de zero dans la création des compétences. Il y avait moyen de piocher chez Splinter Cell et Metal Gear Solid pour créer des compétences pour le personnage en matière de mouvement. L'IA est assez catastrophique en plus et même en mode difficile avec les compétences totalement débiles on la maitrise avec une grande facilité. Je trouve ça dommage car AP est bluffant dans d'autres domaines.

Pour Deus Ex 3 l'aspect artistique semble vraiment très bon, le gameplay de ce que vous décrivez j'ai pas mal de réserve. Déjà le coté F.E.A.R. ça veut donc dire qu'on ne va plus galérer pour viser comme au début du 1er DeusEX?
Et le mode couverture qui s'inspire de RS Vegas c'est une très mauvaise idée, ça va tuer l'imertion, tous les FPS qui ont utilisés ça ont été un gros ratage à mes yeux et je trouve ça ridicule de l'introduire dans Deus EX3.
Il aurait mieux vallu s'inspirer du mode couveture de killzone2 qui lui reste en condition FPS tout le temps ce qui permet de conserver l'imertion et d'éviter au joueur de voir large et donc baiser l'IA alors que dans une telle position notre champ de vision est forcément plus limité et pas le contraire.

On verra bien.

----------


## Belhoriann

> Et le mode couverture qui s'inspire de RS Vegas c'est une très mauvaise idée, ça va tuer l'imertion, tous les FPS qui ont utilisés ça ont été un gros ratage à mes yeux et je trouve ça ridicule de l'introduire dans Deus EX3.
> Il aurait mieux vallu s'inspirer du mode couveture de killzone2 qui lui reste en condition FPS tout le temps ce qui permet de conserver l'imertion et d'éviter au joueur de voir large et donc baiser l'IA alors que dans une telle position notre champ de vision est forcément plus limité et pas le contraire.
> 
> On verra bien.


Alors ça je suis absolument d'accord. Toute la préview fait baver mais ce point de détail fait tout de suite revenir sur Terre. Je ne vois aucune justification à l'adoption de ce système. 'Tain de la 3ème personne dans un FPS quoi  ::o:  C'est pour ne pas frustrer les gars qui jouent au pad sur PC en leur montrant comment ils sont beaux avec leurs bras bioniques ?!

----------


## lokideath

Console > PC.

----------


## Darkath

> Console > PC.


Tu sais que ça vaut un ban par les temps qui court des affirmations gratuites et sans fondements comme ça

----------


## lokideath

En terme de part de marché.

----------


## johnclaude

Reçu le 3, c'est presque en avance par rapport à  d'habitude.
Et en effet la couv' est très belle, et les 6 pages sur deus ex 3 me donneraient presque envie, alors que le 1 m'en avait touché une sans réveiller l'autre à l'époque (et encore maintenant).

----------


## Momock

C'est vrai qu'après un jeu comme Mirror's Edge, qui gère aussi magnifiquement le body awareness et tout types déplacements en vue subjective, je vois pas trop non-plus ce qui peut justifier les projections astrales du personnage quand il fait un instant kill ou qu'il s'appuie contre un mur...

A l'époque de Project IGI ça se comprenait (et je trouvais ça cool vu qu'on pouvait du coup y faire plein d'actions pas faisables dans les FPS d'habitude), mais là nan.

Et je vois pas le rapport avec le pad ou chais pas quoi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est surtout qu'en vue 3ème personne c'est plus facile de visualiser le joueur et le couvert.
Bon après c'est pas indispensable.
Par contre, je sais que la présentation était courte et qu'Ackboo n'a vu que deux séquences, mais quid de la taille des niveaux, détail qui plombait sérieusement Deus Ex 2 ?

----------


## Logan

> mais quid de la taille des niveaux ?


C'est CTB, c'est dire si on est pas dans la merde. 3mn pour traverser un niveau entier ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Belhoriann

> Et je vois pas le rapport avec le pad ou chais pas quoi.


Si tu fais référence à mon post c'est juste que je voulais faire un clin d'oeil à la préview de Kahn Lust sur Blacklight Tango Down.

----------


## kasa

Je n'ai pas encore joué à Gow3, mais le test rapide m'a surpris. Sieur Toxic reproche au jeu d'appartenir au genre du beat them all... répétitif, toujours la même chose toussa toussa... heu... Enfin bref, celà m'a donné encore plus envie de l'acheter à prix raisonnable comme tous mes jeux (cad entre 20 et 30€ rgand max, merci l'import). Bref un peu surpris par le test. un peu seulement, car je sais que vous bashez volontiers les jeux console only, ce n'est pas nouveau.^^

Sinon votre test de alpha protocol m'a sérieusement fait bander. Après tout le grabuge et les tas de reproches que j'ai pu constaté dans de très nombreuses reviews, votre point de vue arborant un son de cloche complètement différent et si j'ose dire plus complet que toute la concurrence que j'ai lu jusqu'alors, fait que j'ai très très envie de me le procurer.

Je n'ai pas encore lu le dossier sur DE3, je le garde pour la fin quand j'aurai séché tout le reste. J'avais relativement aimé le premier et jamais dépassé les 3 heures de jeu sur le second, donc bon.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, y a pleins de beat'em'all géniaux...
Genre God Hand, Mad World et Bayonnetta.
Là, c'est juste du basique. Du beat'em'all ricain et bas du front.
Ca vaut pas du bon jap'.

----------


## Belhoriann

Il faut bien qu'il leurs reste quelque chose aux Jap' !

----------


## Yka04

GOW 3 : 5/10

vs.

Uncharted 2 : 9/10 (ou 8/10, me souviens plus)

Comprends pas. Pour moi, c'est le même genre de jeu: blockbuster américain, beau, facile à jouer, immédiatement sympa, les jeux kleenex / mac do par excellence, qui font du bien par où ça passe avant de retourner aux choses sérieuses... Vous n'allez pas me dire que le gameplay dans Uncharted 2 est moins noobifié que dans GoW III, quand même ?

----------


## Toxic

Ouais puis que vous soyez pas d'accord avec la note ok, c'est juste une note, mais si c'est avec le test que vous comptez ne pas être d'accord, faudrait faire l'effort de le lire pour de vrai.

----------


## kasa

> Nan, y a pleins de beat'em'all géniaux...
> Genre God Hand, Mad World et Bayonnetta.
> Là, c'est juste du basique. Du beat'em'all ricain et bas du front.
> Ca vaut pas du bon jap'.


Ben bayonnetta, je suis dessus en ce moment (sur 360) et je ne pense pas qu'il me sera inoubliable justement. Parce que dans bayonnetta aussi, un seul combo suffit jusqu'à la fin, on trouve des QTE à la pelle, les ennemis sont assez peu variés au final, il y a des stages rigolo mais ininteressant qui trainent en longueur (moto/missile)... En fait l'héroïne et son côté barré (qui me rapelle nero dans DMC4) me laissera plus de souvenirs que la fausse richesse du gameplay. Gros bon point de bayo cependant: la difficulté, ça fait plaisir d'en prendre la gueule quand on y joue sans être assez attentif.
Vivement que j'ai GOW3 pour voir si il mérite seulement la moyenne pour un jeu de ce type.




> Ouais puis que vous soyez pas d'accord avec la note ok, c'est juste une note, mais si c'est avec le test que vous comptez ne pas être d'accord, faudrait faire l'effort de le lire pour de vrai.


C'est pas tant la note, c'est les reproches du test rapide.

Enfin pour ma part, je suis surtout et autant étonné de la bonne note que vous avez mis à alpha protocol, qu'à la mauvaise note mis à GOW3. Et au final, ça me donne envie de tester les deux. ^^

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est carrément pas comparable...
UC2 t'as un supplément d'âme et d'humour, moins de racolage, en y jouant t'as l'occasion d'explorer tous les versants du gameplay...

Tiens d'ailleurs, si on était des ordures qui traînent les consoles dans la boue et qui flinguent tous les gros jeux consoles hypés... Pourquoi j'aurais mis une excellente note à Uncharted 2 ?

---------- Post ajouté à 14h16 ----------

Un seul combo ?
Tu joues en quel mode à Bayo ?
Y a des types d'attaques qui te condamnent automatiquement contre certains ennemis et justement, t'es obligé de jouer très tactique.

----------


## kasa

> Un seul combo ?
> Tu joues en quel mode à Bayo ?
> Y a des types d'attaques qui te condamnent automatiquement contre certains ennemis et justement, t'es obligé de jouer très tactique.


Vu que c'est ma première partie du jeu, je n'ai pu mettre le jeu qu'en normal. Le seul impératif du gameplay de bayo c'est d'arriver à déclencher le witch time quand il faut. Sinon oui, avec un ou deux combo finissant sur un coup magique, on vient à bout du jeu.

----------


## KiwiX

Un petit commentaire pour signaler que c'est mal de donner envie aux gens de voir Deus Ex 3 de plus près.

Les screens pètent violemment la classe en tout cas. GG les moches.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Toxic y a jamais personne pour parler de ses papiers, et pour une fois que ça lui arrive c'est pour qu'il lise que son test était naze.

Tu fréquentes beaucoup Raphi ? :coupbas:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Toxic y a jamais personne pour parler de ses papiers, et pour une fois que ça lui arrive c'est pour qu'il lise que son test était naze.
> 
> Tu fréquentes beaucoup Raphi ? :coupbas:


J'en ai parlé, z'avez lire toutes les pages de trolls sur les notes de jeux console aussi  ::P:

----------


## Super Menteur

> Vu que c'est ma première partie du jeu, je n'ai pu mettre le jeu qu'en normal. Le seul impératif du gameplay de bayo c'est d'arriver à déclencher le witch time quand il faut. Sinon oui, avec un ou deux combo finissant sur un coup magique, on vient à bout du jeu.



T'en es ou pour dire ça ?

Parceque même en mode normal c'est loin, très loin d'être le cas.

Le gameplay de Bayo est ce qui est arrivé de mieux au genre depuis Ninja Gaiden premier du nom. C'est fluide, c'est ultra varié et c'est très tactique. Comme dans NG il est théoriquement possible de ne prendre aucun coup ou de tuer les ennemis en un seul combo. Seulement l'immense variété des divers ennemis et leurs attaques, et les innombrables links que permettent le systeme de jeu font que la marge de progression pour arriver à ce niveau est quasi infinie. 
Bayonetta t'invite en permanence à essayer des choses et à créer tes propres combos et il n'existe aucune situation dont on ne peut se sortir si on joue "parfaitement".

God of War 3 c'est un jeu qui mise tout sur le "plein la gueule" avec des ennemis qui te foncent dessus par paquet, souvent de la même façon, et dont les attaques de base fonctionneront quasiment de la même façon sur tout les ennemis du début à la fin du jeu.

----------


## kasa

> T'en es ou pour dire ça ?
> 
> Parceque même en mode normal c'est loin, très loin d'être le cas.


A la tour, little one vient de se jeter à travers la porte, entendant soit disant son père et jambon de bayonetta lui emboite le pas.




> Le gameplay de Bayo est ce qui est arrivé de mieux au genre depuis Ninja Gaiden premier du nom. C'est fluide, *c'est ultra varié et c'est très tactique*. Comme dans NG il est théoriquement possible de ne prendre aucun coup ou de tuer les ennemis en un seul combo. Seulement *l'immense variété des divers ennemis et leurs attaques*, et les innombrables links que permettent le systeme de jeu font que la marge de progression pour arriver à ce niveau est quasi infinie. 
> Bayonetta t'invite en permanence à essayer des choses et à créer tes propres combos et il n'existe aucune situation dont on ne peut se sortir si on joue "parfaitement".


Mes 12 ou 13heures de jeux dessus contredisent tout ça, mais c'est pas grave.^^ je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas technique. Juste qu'en mode normal, connaître 1 ou 2 combos et placer le witch time (esquive qui fait passer le jeu en bullet time pour ceux qui connaissent pas) à bon escient suffit pour arriver jusqu'à la fin. Dans les faits j'essaie de placer des combos différents, mais il est tout à fait possible de bourriner avec une ou deux combinaisons et avancer comme ça.

----------


## Baron

Pour une fois, j'ai reçu mon numéro en avance (le 31!!).

Et pour revenir à un débat qu'on a eu sur les topics de numéros, quel dommage que les news soient pas signées! On dit souvent ça à tort et à travers mais pour de vrai, dans le train pour aller bosser, je me suis esclaffé devant tout le monde sur la news "Papy Boom" avec son futur "Miction:impossible".

A toi qui ne signe pas de ton nom, merci pour ce moment de détente dans ma journée!  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oui j'ai également bien rigolé sur celle-là  ::P: .

----------


## kilfou

Ouais des news de haut niveau.

Pirate Cat m'a tué.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> A la tour, little one vient de se jeter à travers la porte, entendant soit disant son père et jambon de bayonetta lui emboite le pas.
> 
> 
> Mes 12 ou 13heures de jeux dessus contredisent tout ça, mais c'est pas grave.^^ je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas technique. Juste qu'en mode normal, connaître 1 ou 2 combos et placer le witch time (esquive qui fait passer le jeu en bullet time pour ceux qui connaissent pas) à bon escient suffit pour arriver jusqu'à la fin. Dans les faits j'essaie de placer des combos différents, mais il est tout à fait possible de bourriner avec une ou deux combinaisons et avancer comme ça.


Ah, tu peux enchaîner toujours les mêmes combos, c'est sur, mais ça n'est vraiment pas fun, et c'est pas ça qui te permettra de finir les niveaux avec du platine (c'est l'un des challenges du jeu). Tu as une marge de progression vraiment énorme dans le jeu, un paquet d'objets, d'armes à débloquer, même lorsque tu auras tous les succès, il te restera encore un paquet de choses. Tu verras, quand t'en seras à 95h de jeu et qu'il te restera encore un niveau bonus à terminer (mon cas)  ::P: .

----------


## Crealkiller

Ya des retours déjà sur les ventes par rapport à "l'exclu" Deus ex? Vous avez cassé la baraque??

----------


## Frypolar

> Ya des retours déjà sur les ventes par rapport à "l'exclu" Deus ex? Vous avez cassé la baraque??


Il faut attendre le numéro suivant pour savoir.

----------


## toutatis

Question sur la version PC d'Alpha Protocol : Est-ce que les ressources graphiques  (modèles, textures et scripts de shaders) sont facilement accessibles pour améliorer un peu le look ? Je me rappelle que DX 2 avait eu droit à un gros patch de textures digne d'un PC (bien qu'il ne le méritait pas).

----------


## Kain2097

> Nan, y a pleins de beat'em'all géniaux...
> Genre God Hand, Mad World et Bayonnetta.
> Là, c'est juste du basique. Du beat'em'all ricain et bas du front.
> Ca vaut pas du bon jap'.


God Hand  ::wub:: 

Moi ce que je reproche c'est que vous critiquer God Of War 3 sur l'idée que le game designer ne nous oblige pas à utiliser toute la richesse des combos et pouvoirs, ce qui est quand même faux dans le mode de difficulté ultime où un coup et t'es déjà game over, donc j'aimerais franchement vous voir jouer sur des passages comme le labyrinthe, le cerbère et autres zones où j'ai pété un cable. Le cerbère en mode hard mais laisse tomber c'est infaisable en faisant ROND ROND ROND TRIANGLE comme vous vous amusez à dire dans le test. C'est impossible t'as une meutes de chient et deux salopard au baton (qui mette du temps à creuver en plus) sur toi.

Et a coté vous glorifié Bayonetta, hors le système d'esquive et bullet time facilite grandement la chose, vu qu'il y a peu d'ennemis différent (rarement vu un recyclage de boss et d'ennemis pareil, et après on ose chier sur DMC4...) tu les calcules rapidement et suffit d'esquiver pour les allumer avec le combos de base qui se finis par un coup puissant. En normal tu le torches facile Bayo, c'est en difficile et plus que tu dois utiliser d'autres technique.
En plus la flexibilité des animations rend le jeu très permisif là où gow3 est justement dans la tradition des vieux jeux, les coups tu dois les assumer, tu peux pas stoper un combos en court. En plus gow3 propose un bon système de contre et bien utile sur certains passages.

Et puis voilà une vidéo avec quelques possibilités de combos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BoHu...layer_embedded

----------


## gripoil

Eh j'veux pas dire mais le test ne parle pas que de ça.

Et rien qu'avec la superbe comparaison poétique on arrive a comprendre qu'est ce qui cloche dans ce jeu a part cette histoire de combos qu'on est pas obligé de faire mais que si on le fait c'est bien même si en fait non parcequ'on peut faire sans mais si tu fais sans en fait c'est pas cool alors tu le fais mais les QTE c'est nul alors_ en fait faut faire des combos simples sinon bla bla bla....._.

----------


## ToasT

Sinon, Bayonetta a le mérite d'être drôle.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Sinon, Bayonetta a le mérite d'être drôle.


Et d'être beau aussi, le dizeign des boss surtout, j'adore le coté ange mais "difforme", limite démoniaque, j'adore, tout doré brillant ^^

Ha, et d'être long, et de bénéficier d'une bonne rejouabilité bref en faite beaucoup de chose que n'a pas GOW3

----------


## Enigma

Dans Bayonetta on joue une fille à lunette.

----------


## kasa

> Ah, tu peux enchaîner toujours les mêmes combos, c'est sur, mais ça n'est vraiment pas fun, et c'est pas ça qui te permettra de finir les niveaux avec du platine (c'est l'un des challenges du jeu). Tu as une marge de progression vraiment énorme dans le jeu, un paquet d'objets, d'armes à débloquer, même lorsque tu auras tous les succès, il te restera encore un paquet de choses. Tu verras, quand t'en seras à 95h de jeu et qu'il te restera encore un niveau bonus à terminer (mon cas) .


Ah mais je n'en doute pas. Simplement moi, les succès et trophées j'en ai rien à foutre. Je n'y trouve aucun interêt. Si je refais le jeu, c'est un an après (ou deux), juste pour le fun de le refaire. Si je me suis amusé la première fois bien entendu, sinon je ne le relance jamais, voir je le donne.^^





> Et d'être beau aussi, le dizeign des boss surtout, j'adore le coté ange mais "difforme", limite démoniaque, j'adore, tout doré brillant ^^


+ le fait que les ennemis se désagrègent physiquement au fil des pluies de coups qu'ils prennent, j'ai trouvé ça très simpa.

----------


## Kamasa

> Dans Bayonetta on joue une fille à lunette.


Bah voilà, le débat est clos  ::o:

----------


## L0ur5

Tiens dites les gens, vous ne trouvez pas que les screens de l'article sur split second ont été plutôt mal choisis? 

C'est censé être un jeu multi grand spectacle, et dans l'article on voit toujours les mêmes screen, peu ou pas d'explosion, et pas de ouature au milieu d'un peloton. Des images de moment forts comme le crash de l'avion, le largage de bateau ou les grues folles qui arrachent tout sur leur passage auraient permis de mettre un peu plus en valeur le coté aynorme du jeu, qui est quand même son atout principal.

Et puis le test de GOW3, c'est juste du foutage de gueule. Je suis pas la pour défendre le jeu en tant que fanboy ou quoi, et je sais très bien qu'il a certain cotés qui méritent d'être sanctionné (notamment une certaine répétition dans l'action), mais 5, non quoi, surement pas. Alors certes, lui mettre 9 ou 10, ça n'aurait aucun sens non plus, surtout vu la façon dont la rédac note les jeux en général. Mais un 7 ça me parait assez bien adapté. Parcequ'un jeu qui prend 5 dans CPC, même pas je lui accorde de l'intéret, alors que ne pas jouer à GOWIII qyand on est possesseur d'une PS3, c'est vraiment dommage. 

Toxic, dans ton article, on dirait vraiment que tu as la haine contre les devs. Ils ont mangé tes frites à ton anniv au mac do ou quoi?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouais ! Et la prochaine fois Toxic, t'as intérêt à dire que du bien des jeux que tu testes, et de demander aux lecteurs quelle note ils voudraient qu'on lui mette !

D'ailleurs, pour faire gagner du temps à tous ceux qui voudraient poster sur le test de Toxic, une liste de remarques à lui faire, parce que faut pas déconner, hein:
 Soit on dit du bien d'un jeu soit on ne dit rien du tout parce que c'est nul d'être toujours négatif. Quand on ne sait pas faire des jeux soi-même on n'a pas le droit de critiquer les jeux des autres. Les critiques c'est que des aigris qui essaient de devenir célèbres en écrasant les autres.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est flippant que vous soyez incapables de comprendre ce qu'on répète dans le test et sur ce topic depuis des plombes.

Tout le monde à la rédac' y a joué.
Tout le monde à la rédac s'est fait chier à mort.

Un jeu où nous on s'amuse pas, c'est pas un 7.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouais ! Et la prochaine fois Toxic, t'as intérêt à dire que du bien des jeux que tu testes, et de demander aux lecteurs quelle note ils voudraient qu'on lui mette !
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour faire gagner du temps à tous ceux qui voudraient poster sur le test de Toxic, une liste de remarques à lui faire, parce que faut pas déconner, hein:
>  Soit on dit du bien d'un jeu soit on ne dit rien du tout parce que c'est nul d'être toujours négatif. Quand on ne sait pas faire des jeux soi-même on n'a pas le droit de critiquer les jeux des autres. Les critiques c'est que des aigris qui essaient de devenir célèbres en écrasant les autres.


Là tu nourris pas les trolls, tu les gaves, comme on ferait avec des canards du Gers.  :tired: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

> D'ailleurs, pour faire gagner du temps à tous ceux qui voudraient poster sur le test de Toxic, une liste de remarques à lui faire, parce que faut pas déconner, hein:
>  Soit on dit du bien d'un jeu soit on ne dit rien du tout parce que c'est nul d'être toujours négatif. Quand on ne sait pas faire des jeux soi-même on n'a pas le droit de critiquer les jeux des autres. Les critiques c'est que des aigris qui essaient de devenir célèbres en écrasant les autres.


En fait le mec de ma signature, c'est un multi que t'as créé pour te défouler  :tired: . Tout s'explique.

----------


## Shapa

Nan mais c'est pas tant la note, on a bien compris le coté subjectif et inutile de la chose, mais la forme en soit qui me titille un peu. Le vulgos pour le fun je suis pas fan surtout que bon... c'est pas trop drôle non plus, du coup ça pue la haine et ça fait gros défouloir. Je ne sais pas trop comment expliquer... Mais en gros comme disent les jeunes j'ai pas kiffé.

----------


## ElGato

Faut vraiment arrêter les notes, les analphabètes ne jurent que par ça.

----------


## gripoil

Bon il va falloir arrêter de déconner et faire un seul exemplaire de CPC. Parceque là j'ai vraiment pas l'impression d'avoir lu la même chose que ceux qui râlent.

----------


## Toxic

Mais sinon quelqu'un a de vrais arguments parlant de qualités du jeu pour justifier une bonne note, ou bien y a que des procès d'intention de type "vous avez fait ça parce que vous cherchez toujours à dire le contraire des autres", et des "t'es dégoûté parce que Sony il t'a volé ton happy meal lol" ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Nan mais attend, quitte à faire le gros fayot de service, une grande majorité de gens a aimé ton article, c'est pas parce qu'une demi-douzaine de gonzes ne l'ont pas aimé (ça arrivera toujours quoi) qu'il faut se mettre la rate au court-bouillon.

En plus je me demande aussi à quoi ça sert de ramener sa fraise quand on a un avis différent du journaliste. Quand je trouve que Boulon ou El Gringo ( :Emo: ) écrivent des conneries sur un jeu, et bien c'est qu'ils ont un vécu différent du mien, point barre. La rédac n'a jamais revendiqué le bon goût ultime, ce serait bien que les lecteurs fassent pareil aussi.

----------


## La Mimolette

C'est pas jojo tous ces commentaires...
En même temps un forum sert à s'exprimer avec les lecteurs et lire les lecteurs s'exprimer.

Bref, très bon numéro, j'ai rigolé tout du long comme d'hab.
On va dire que je lis pas Cpc pour les notes mais pour le contenu et ça comme d'hab c'est flave!  :B):

----------


## Shapa

> Nan mais attend, quitte à faire le gros fayot de service, une grande majorité de gens a aimé ton article, c'est pas parce qu'une demi-douzaine de gonzes ne l'ont pas aimé (ça arrivera toujours quoi) qu'il faut se mettre la rate au court-bouillon.
> 
> En plus je me demande aussi à quoi ça sert de ramener sa fraise quand on a un avis différent du journaliste. Quand je trouve que Boulon ou El Gringo () écrivent des conneries sur un jeu, et bien c'est qu'ils ont un vécu différent du mien, point barre. La rédac n'a jamais revendiqué le bon goût ultime, ce serait bien que les lecteurs fassent pareil aussi.


Putain je croyais que c'était le topic du 214 ou on venait parler du contenu! Ah merde je m'ai trompé!  :^_^: 

Après comme je disais la note m'en cogne, le jeu pas mieux j'ai juste pas accroché a ce qu'a fait Toxic cette fois, c'est tout. Je pensais que c'était bien pour un rédacteur d'avoir des retours en fait, bien ou mal. Je comprends aussi que : Toxic t'es trop con t'as rien compris au jeu c'est pas un argument, on est bien d'accord, c'est pour ça que j'explicite sur le style tout ça. 

Mais tout ceci bien sur ne regarde que moi et c'est mon humble avis.

----------


## L0ur5

Tain vous vous enflammez quand même pour pas grand chose. Le topic est quand même la pour donner son avis sur le mag et les articles non? Je n'ai pas chié sur le test de Toxic ni rien, j'ai juste exprimé le fait que je soit pas d'accord avec son avis. J'ai donné la note qui me parait plus adaptée c'est tout. 

Toxic, pour le coup, ma dernière phrase était quand même pleine de second degré. 

Mais bordel, je vous trouve bien réac alors qu'on est juste quelques un a dire qu'on est pas d'accord avec une note  ::O:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

En même temps, à chaque numéro, t'as quelqu'un qui vient chier sur les notes... Alors autant la remarque de Shapa, qui est plutôt sur la forme, a du sens (et je ne pense pas qu'il soit concerné par les remarques au-dess d'ailleurs), autant la tienne, qui souhaite parler de fond mais sans que tu donnes toi-même ton opinion sur le fond, c'est peut-être un peu light.

Et c'est assez souvent revenu sur ce topic, donc c'est compréhensible que ça exaspère...

----------


## Mr Ianou

> C'est flippant que vous soyez incapables de comprendre ce qu'on répète dans le test et sur ce topic depuis des plombes.
> 
> Tout le monde à la rédac' y a joué.
> Tout le monde à la rédac s'est fait chier à mort.
> 
> Un jeu où nous on s'amuse pas, c'est pas un 7.


Toutes façon vous n'y connaissez rien !

C'est Dantes Inferno qui enterre vos Bayo et GOW3  :B): 

Ah ces textures monochromes et ces environnements répété ad nauseam  quand on joue a ce jeu on a vraiment l'impression d'être puni par Lucifer en personne.

----------


## Anonyme871

Bon moi j'en ai rien à foutre du GOW et ma remarque concerne un point très très mineur qui n'impacte pas la qualité du mag (c'est bon, j'ai pris assez de pincette là ?) mais l'intro du test de GOW qui dit en gros "tout le monde l'a trouvé génial mais tout le monde se goure" (ou que l'on peut au moins aisément interpréter comme cela), ça fait un peu prêcheur de la bonne parole quand même. Ça pourrait donner raison à certains de vos détracteurs qui estiment que vous vous posez systématiquement à contre-courant. Pour un mag qui se défend de servir la soupe à ses lecteurs, ça peu faire un peu tâche. 
Après, vous avez bien évidemment et certainement pas sacrifié une page du mag juste pour casser du sucre sur GoW III mais voila, y'a de quoi s'interroger sur la pertinence de publier un test console d'un jeu médiocre qui ne me semble pas avoir suscité outre-mesure la curiosité de la communauté PC (au contraire d'Alan Wake par exemple). 
Mais comme beaucoup ici je pense, si il n'y avait pas eu quelques lecteurs pour "râler" sur la note, je n'aurais même pas prit la peine de lire le test. Dans un sens c'est un bon point.

----------


## johnclaude



----------


## TheToune

J'ai adoré God Of War et je me sent pas du tout en accord avec le test.
J'ai acheté/joué à/apprécié un jeu qui est considéré comme mauvais par des autres personnes ... 
Ce qui a totalement ruiné ma vie et me donne le droit de venir jouer les vierges effarouchés.

Ou je peut laisser courir ... 
Parce que ça c'est ni grave, ni important et j'estime que les gouts de chacun ne peuvent pas toujours être universel. Le boulot d'un testeur c'est de donner son avis et de me permettre de choisir mes jeux, pas de me satisfaire en donnant des bonnes notes au jeux que j'ai aimé et me donner l'impression d'être un être exceptionnel de bon gout.

----------


## Akodo

Bon je viens enfin de lire le fameux test (oui parce que je m'en fous un peu en fait  ::ninja:: ).
Et rien que pour ceci :
"Jouer à GOD3 c'est un peu comme commencer à brosser sa bergère et que, dès les premiers coups de lime, elle se mettrait à brailler à tue-tête qu'on lui a jamais fourré un pareil chibre de minotaure dans la boîte de Pandore et qu'elle prend son pied comme une harpie furieuse."
Je proclame que ce test excellent  :Cigare: .
Fin du débat.

----------


## Baron

+1

J'ai trouvé la citation fameuse  :;): 

A la rigueur, c'est bien que les gens qui ont un autre vécu du jeu viennent donner un contre-avis étayé. 

Mais effectivement, revenir sur les côtés subjectifs d'un article, c'est pas très constructif...  ::O: 

(Ex : on sent bien qu'AP a fait l'objet d'un traitement particulièrement affectif de la part de Boulon donc c'est pas la peine de revenir discuter de l'avis. Par contre, un retour des appréciations des autres sur le topic approprié sera bienvenu  ::):  )

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre, un retour des appréciations des autres sur le topic approprié sera bienvenu


C'est un peu le cas depuis la sortie du jeu  ::P: .

----------


## L0ur5

> Ou je peut laisser courir ...
> Parce que ça c'est ni grave, ni important et j'estime que les gouts de chacun ne peuvent pas toujours être universel. Le boulot d'un testeur c'est de donner son avis et de me permettre de choisir mes jeux, pas de me satisfaire en donnant des bonnes notes au jeux que j'ai aimé et me donner l'impression d'être un être exceptionnel de bon gout.


Ouaip, tout à fait d'accord. Mais ce thread existe justement pour qu'on puisse donner notre avis sur le mag non? La redac n'attends certainement pas que l'on dise "super, parfait, c'est trop bien, changez rien" à chaque numéro. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'ils mettent un place un sondage sur ce qu'on pense du mag. Alors certes, ma critique était certainement pas très développé, mais la seule truc que j'ai dis, c'était "ué, je suis pas d'accord, je l'aurais plutôt noté comme ça". C'est tout.




> Et c'est assez souvent revenu sur ce topic, donc c'est compréhensible que ça exaspère...


J'avoue, autant pour moi, je n'avais pas pris la peine de lire le thread en entier. My bad.

----------


## jpjmarti

Très léger ajout au sujet de god of war :

Le petit M. de CM2 hyperactif timbré traité à la ritaline depuis la MS s'est mis, dans la cour, à me parler longuement des dieux grecs. Venant de lire le test, je lui posai la question... et oui ! Le petit M. joue à god of war. Voilà qui devrait lui augmenter sa moyenne de 6ème d'un quart de point au moins.

Merci God of war.

----------


## Jolaventur

J'ai bien aimé le PQ sur Tombstone et si je puis rajouter l'excellent Wyatt Earp 
Qui évoque lui aussi la vie du marshall sorti dans les même eaux!

----------


## TheToune

> Ouaip, tout à fait d'accord. Mais ce thread existe justement pour qu'on puisse donner notre avis sur le mag non? La redac n'attends certainement pas que l'on dise "super, parfait, c'est trop bien, changez rien" à chaque numéro. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'ils mettent un place un sondage sur ce qu'on pense du mag. Alors certes, ma critique était certainement pas très développé, mais la seule truc que j'ai dis, c'était "ué, je suis pas d'accord, je l'aurais plutôt noté comme ça". C'est tout.


Venir discuter je comprend ... C'est plus le côté "vous avez forcement tord de pas aimer GOW3" que frôle parfois cette discution dont je suis pas fan.

Demander des précisions parce qu'on trouve le test à côté de son propre avis c'est normal mais on peu pas les forcer à aimer un jeu. D'autant plus que c'est apparemment l'avis généralisé de la rédac ...

Je connais des gens qui m'ont dit qu'ils aimaient pas du tout Gow et qu'il l'achèterai pas. A aucun moment je n'ai cherché à les convaincre qu'ils avait tord ou me suis dit que c'était de l'incompétence.

----------


## Shapa

> Je connais des gens qui m'ont dit qu'ils aimaient pas du tout Gow et qu'il l'achèterai pas.


 ::o:  Tu connais des gens chelous toi!

----------


## L0ur5

> Je connais des gens qui m'ont dit qu'ils aimaient pas du tout Gow et qu'il l'achèterai pas. A aucun moment je n'ai cherché à les convaincre qu'ils avait tord ou me suis dit que c'était de l'incompétence.


Hum, chercher à convaincre, c'était pas mon but, je donnais mon avis, ma façon de voir les choses.

Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé, ok, et dans ce cas, désolé que mes mots n'ai pas reflété ma pensée exacte. Mais par contre, à aucun moment je n'ai voulu dire que Toxic était incompétent ou quoi que ce soit dans le genre.

----------


## Baron

> C'est un peu le cas depuis la sortie du jeu .


Oui, je m'en doute un peu, note  ::): 

Donc point besoin de donner trop d'avis sur des avis, go le topic concerné pour chaque jeu  :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Juste pour dire que j'ai dû acheter une deuxième CPC214 car le premier est décédé pendant l'orage de dimanche.  ::lol::

----------


## reveur81

Mon fils de 16 mois a décidé de m'imiter. Il s'empare donc du premier Canard PC venu dès que l'occasion se présente, se pose sur un siège ou le canapé et le feuillète, interessé il est vrai par les images, surtout les lapins. Evidemment, il possède la douceur et la grâce d'une brique de 12 kg, donc pour mes magazines, c'est peu comme si un orage frappait tous les jours dans la maison (pas que pour les magazines d'ailleurs...).

----------


## olivarius

> Mon fils de 16 mois a décidé de m'imiter. Il s'empare donc du premier Canard PC venu dès que l'occasion se présente, se pose sur un siège ou le canapé et le feuillète, interessé il est vrai par les images, surtout les lapins. Evidemment, il possède la douceur et la grâce d'une brique de 12 kg, donc pour mes magazines, c'est peu comme si un orage frappait tous les jours dans la maison (pas que pour les magazines d'ailleurs...).


 :^_^: 
Le mien fait de même. C'est d'ailleurs une de ses lectures préférées quand je le pose sur les toilettes  :;):  C'est marrant de le voir froncer les sourcils quand il lit le canard  ::P: (j'ai hésité à envoyer les photos à la rédac pour leur montrer qu'ils ont un public jeune  ::): )

----------


## Baron

Eh bien vous avez de la chance, le mien a l'age pour venir me dire que nonobstant ses entrées pécuniaires qui nourrissent des besoins aussi fondamentaux que sucrés, il n'a pas la surface financière élémentaire pour acquérir les jeux pour lesquels les jugements sont les plus dithyrambiques.

Tout ça parce qu'il lit les tests aux chiottes.

Petit con  :tired: 

Message à la rédaction : faudra arrêter de dire des mots savants, ça tourne la tête aux gosses  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

"Alpha Protocol n'est pas beau. Mais vous non plus, et malgré cela, on vous aime bien quand même."


Omar m'a tuer  :^_^:  je peux pas m'empêcher de rire à chaque fois que je la lis, c'est tellement surpuissant, quelle virtuosité dans la ponctuation  ::wub:: 
Mais j'aurais p'têt bien vu un point après "plus" quoique... Ca a dû être un choix cornélien.  :tired:

----------


## captain dwarf

God of war III est beau c'est un fait mais au niveau gameplay ça change pas des deux précédents épisodes, moi perso j'ai préféré de très loin Bayonetta qui lui est vraiment une tuerie  ::):

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

J'ai beaucoup aimé le test de GOW 3 qui m'a bien fait rire (même si personnellement j'ai bien aimé GOW 3)

La vrai question c'est pourquoi seulement maintenant ce test pour un jeu sorti mi-mars...  ::ninja::

----------


## Raddi

Parce que tu lis Canard *PC* et qu'il y a d'autres priorités peut-être.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Wait... what ? Canard *PC* ? Encore aujourd'hui, et bien que j'ai du lire plusieurs fois certaines pages, je trouve ce numéro surpuissant.

----------


## olivarius

> Wait... what ? Canard *PC* ? Encore aujourd'hui, et bien que j'ai du lire plusieurs fois certaines pages, je trouve ce numéro surpuissant.


En effet, c'est un vrai plaisir de lire le canard  ::wub:: 
Je regrette parfois qu'il n'y ait pas un numéro toutes les semaines. Ca sera possible s'ils nous sortent un CPC HW et un CPC HS tous les mois en plus du CPC Classic. Ca ferait 4 numéros par mois  ::lol:: 
Il ne manque plus qu'à embaucher  ::P:

----------


## Westernzoo

> Mon fils de 16 mois a décidé de m'imiter. Il s'empare donc du premier Canard PC venu dès que l'occasion se présente, se pose sur un siège ou le canapé et le feuillète, interessé il est vrai par les images, surtout les lapins. Evidemment, il possède la douceur et la grâce d'une brique de 12 kg, donc pour mes magazines, c'est peu comme si un orage frappait tous les jours dans la maison (pas que pour les magazines d'ailleurs...).


Ma fille aime tellement canardpc que parfois elle en mange un peu.

----------


## perverpepere

> Message à la rédaction : faudra arrêter de dire des mots savants, ça tourne la tête aux gosses


A quand CPC dans les programmes scolaire ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a l'air d'avoir un beau dossier "coup de poing" pour le prochain numéro (vu au libraire).

Pas voulu me spoiler j'attendrai mon abonnement, mais il va y avoir du sport.

----------


## lokideath

Hé hé, magnifique couverture ! J'ai hâte.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Hé hé, magnifique couverture ! J'ai hâte.


???déjà en kiosque  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::

----------


## lokideath

Non perso je l'ai trouvé à l'endroit habituel sur canardPC.
http://www.canardpc.com/img/couv/couv_Canard_PC_215.jpg

En espérant qu'il n'y ait pas de NDA sinon je suis mal  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Non perso je l'ai trouvé à l'endroit habituel sur canardPC.
> http://www.canardpc.com/img/couv/couv_Canard_PC_215.jpg
> 
> En espérant qu'il n'y ait pas de NDA sinon je suis mal


 ::XD::  Je suis fan du lapin mais pourquoi des titres verticaux ? C'est pénible à lire.

----------


## lokideath

Surtout que M. Chat (si je ne me trompe pas) avait dit que c'était une mauvaise idée finalement.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

On est le 12 c'est un peut tôt mais j'espère le voir en kiosque lundi !

---------- Post ajouté à 18h33 ----------




> Surtout que M. Chat (si je ne me trompe pas) avait dit que c'était une mauvaise idée finalement.


Effectivement c'est une mauvaise idée.

----------


## Jeckhyl

De toute façon me racontez pas des craques, vous tournez quand même la tête (ou le journal) pour lire la connerie dans le bandeau  ::): .

----------


## O.Boulon

Pourquoi vous ne lancez pas le topic 215 ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Pourquoi vous ne lancez pas le topic 215 ?


Peur ? Ou alors ils l'ont juste vu et non acheté car ils sont abonnés.

----------


## Froyok

> Pourquoi vous ne lancez pas le topic 215 ?


Ça te démange à ce point de mettre des points ?  ::P: 
En tout cas les titres verticaux moi non plus je n'aime pas. Excellent le lapin sinon.

----------


## Crealkiller

Avec un peu de chance, si mon facteur est aussi bon que la dernière fois, lundi il est chez moi xD.

----------


## lokideath

> Pourquoi vous ne lancez pas le topic 215 ?


On n'a pas le sommaire, on va quand même pas lancer un topic en se basant uniquement sur la couverture. On n'est pas du genre à se fier à l'emballage ici !  ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Peur ? Ou alors ils l'ont juste vu et non acheté car ils sont abonnés.


Ben oui abonné je l'ai pas acheté ma femme étant a coté (j'en ai toujours deux un a la maison celui qui vient de l'abonnement et un au boulot que je laisse au copain...).

Donc j'ai pas ouvert de topic ne l'ayant pas feuilleté je laisse ça a d'autre...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Parce qu'il est déjà en kiosque ?

Purée...

Sinon "Un parrain c'est bien, mais deux par deux c'est mieux".

Best calembour foireux de l'année je pense.  ::lol::

----------


## lokideath

Vu que c'est un calembour que j'arrive à comprendre, je peux te confirmer qu'il est très très mauvais  ::P:

----------


## Gobelin

J'ai bien plus aimé ce numéro, que je viens tout juste de finir ( en vieillissant, on devient plus lent ... ce qui n'est pas toujours une mauvaise chose), que les précédents.

Peut être est ce du aux "A venir" et au Test d'Eschalon. Un régal.

Je reste quand même très inquiet, au vu des deux previews, sur l'avenir du JDR tel que je les aime.

Bravo les gars  :;):

----------


## Nono

Moi, c'est le (trop bref) retour de pipeman qui m'a fait chaud au coeur  :Emo: 
Et non je ne lis pas que les BD, mais c'est tout que la passoire qui me sert de tête retient.

----------


## guillaumeb86

On parle vite fait de Canard PC dans le dernier Chez Marcus :
http://online.nolife-tv.com/index.php?id=14947&page=1&
(vers 1:50)
Pour ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés et qui ne reçoivent pas la chaine non plus, j'ajoute qu'il préfère lui aussi Blur à Split.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hello, je vais adresser plusieurs questions à M. Casque Noir à propos de son test du *Lacie Network Space Max* dans le numéro de CPC associé a ce topic:

- quid de la désinstallation/installation de disque dans la bête? Facile? Chiant? Impossible?
- en quoi le trouves-tu cher quand on sait qu'un Synology DS210J avec 2*500go vaut  à peux près le même prix (a ce que j'ai constaté)? 
- dans la même lancée, lui manque-t-il quelque chose par rapport aux autres NAS (exemple, un synology DS209 ou DS210J) qui pourrait cruellement manquer? 

- après c'est subsidiaire (j'ai lu le test un peu vite hier chez mon frangin et je ne me souviens plus si tu en a parlé) mais est-ce qu'il chauffe? Il fait du bruit? Il chante la cucaracha tard le soir?

Je te remercie par avance pour toutes tes futures réponses ou celles des canards qui sauraient.

----------


## olih

Les DS209/DS210J ne sont pas vendus avec des disques si ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Les DS209/DS210J ne sont pas vendus avec des disques si ?


non, c'est une moyenne que j'ai calculé pour le DS210J quand je prévoyais d'en acheter un. Les pris sont parmi les plus bas sur LDLC pour les HDD.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Hello, je vais adresser plusieurs questions à M. Casque Noir à propos de son test du *Lacie Network Space Max* dans le numéro de CPC associé a ce topic:
> 
> - quid de la désinstallation/installation de disque dans la bête? Facile? Chiant? Impossible?
> - en quoi le trouves-tu cher quand on sait qu'un Synology DS210J avec 2*500go vaut  à peux près le même prix (a ce que j'ai constaté)? 
> - dans la même lancée, lui manque-t-il quelque chose par rapport aux autres NAS (exemple, un synology DS209 ou DS210J) qui pourrait cruellement manquer? 
> 
> - après c'est subsidiaire (j'ai lu le test un peu vite hier chez mon frangin et je ne me souviens plus si tu en a parlé) mais est-ce qu'il chauffe? Il fait du bruit? Il chante la cucaracha tard le soir?
> 
> Je te remercie par avance pour toutes tes futures réponses ou celles des canards qui sauraient.


Alors, pour la désinstallation ou installation, c'est simple. Rien de particulier si ce n'est qu'il faut ouvrir le boitier, logique. Enfin, aucun piège.

Pour le prix, LaCie est plus cher car la finition est vraiment très bonne et le design soigné. 
Pour reprendre la comparaison avec le DS210J, ses fonctions sont plus limitées. Il ne fait pas FTP, serveur Web, serveur caméras, ne permet pas une gestion complète de comptes utilisateurs (pas de quotas ni de groupe), etc... Mais ce qu'il fait, il le fait très bien avec une interface bien plus agréable que les autres. Et pour le prix, c'est surtout la version 4 To que je trouve cher.

Alors oui, il lui manque des trucs pour celui qui veut un NAS 'entreprise' mais pour assurer un RAID chez soi, il dispose de l'essentiel : bittorent, serveur itunes, backup.

Enfin, non, il ne chauffe que très peu et reste silencieux, sauf si on le sollicite sans arrêt.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Alors, pour la désinstallation ou installation, c'est simple. Rien de particulier si ce n'est qu'il faut ouvrir le boitier, logique. Enfin, aucun piège.
> 
> Pour le prix, LaCie est plus cher car la finition est vraiment très bonne et le design soigné. 
> Pour reprendre la comparaison avec le DS210J, ses fonctions sont plus limitées. Il ne fait pas FTP, serveur Web, serveur caméras, ne permet pas une gestion complète de comptes utilisateurs (pas de quotas ni de groupe), etc... Mais ce qu'il fait, il le fait très bien avec une interface bien plus agréable que les autres. Et pour le prix, c'est surtout la version 4 To que je trouve cher.
> 
> Alors oui, il lui manque des trucs pour celui qui veut un NAS 'entreprise' mais pour assurer un RAID chez soi, il dispose de l'essentiel : bittorent, serveur itunes, backup.
> 
> Enfin, non, il ne chauffe que très peu et reste silencieux, sauf si on le sollicite sans arrêt.


Merci pour ces précisions! En ce qui concerne le FTP, je lis sur le site du constructeur "En outre, avec le LaCie Network Space MAX, les fichiers stockés sur le disque dur sont entièrement accessibles en dehors de son foyer depuis un ordinateur connecté, en utilisant le service d’accès à distance." donc FTP c'est une chose différente? Je suis un peu perdu, je me demande quels sont les possibilités de chaque services proposé par un NAS. En tout cas même si l'idée de pouvoir manager des caméra IP est alléchante pour quelqu'un qui comme moi aime les gadgets a pas de prix, je sais pas vraiment si j'en aurait l'utilité au final. Merci encore en tout cas pour cette extension de test!

----------


## olih

Il y a du ftp pour le MAX (cf manuel d'utilisation).
Et tu peux acceder aussi en http http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/faq/faq.htm?faqid=10706

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Il y a du ftp pour le MAX (cf manuel d'utilisation).
> Et tu peux acceder aussi en http http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/faq/faq.htm?faqid=10706


Okay bah je sais pas comment tu trouves tout ça sur le site qui est à mon goût franchement pauvre en infos mais bravo! Merci de la réponse!

----------


## olih

> Okay bah je sais pas comment tu trouves tout ça sur le site qui est à mon goût franchement pauvre en infos mais bravo! Merci de la réponse!


Facile, dans les pdf disponible sur le site en question.
Tout y est (Document->Manuel d'utilisation).

----------


## John Venture

Sur le site de Zavvi le jeu est passé au 14 octobre 2011.

J'ai loupé un épisode ou bien?!

----------

